#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-04
<phillw> tsimonq2: so, you can confirm that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-software-center/+bug/1467517 is solved for the test via alternate install?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1467517 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "LSC can only lists installed applications when lubuntu installed via alternate image - Work around released." [Low,Won't fix]
<tsimonq2> yes, that's what I meant by commenting there
<dkessel> morning! so, are you people planning to switch to lxqt as a default at the start of the next cycle? or only maybe later, once the image looks/feels ok?
<phillw> dkessel: lxqt will run as a community spin, only when the head of lubuntu dev is happy, will he propose the the Tech Board of Ubuntu that we switch from GTK to QT. There is a hell of a lot work going on behind the scenes to have Qt stuff passed and gotten into the various repos that it needs to be in. Some functionality is still being worked upon, so at moment best guess is 16.10 will have a Qt version available.
<phillw> tsimonq2: one for you go and chase....  Ubuntu KylinOverview Code Bugs Blueprints Translations AnswersRecord as affecting another projectBug #1530323 Record as affecting another projectA bug may need fixing in more than one project. You may add another project for this bug here.(?)Bug #1530323: The input box for editing a Wired connection static IP address doesn't appear correctlyThere is 1 error.Project: (Choose…)A fix for this 
<ubot93> bug 1530323 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "The input box for editing a Wired connection static IP address doesn't appear correctly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530323
<phillw> tsimonq2: "A fix for this bug has already been requested for Lubuntu default settings" go get your teeth into it :D
<tsimonq2> phillw: wait wait wait wait...read your paste...what exactly am I doing? :P
<phillw> tsimonq2: confirm that the bug has been squished, or is still there. Kylin say it is fixed.
<tsimonq2> phillw: I commented on the bug yesterday with TWO screenshots...
<phillw> tsimonq2: I saw, I am subscribed to the bug!!! Every bug I put on the release notes, I subscribe to so that when making the next set of notes I have a reference point of what to chase up. In this case, you do need to chat with bug-team on the devel area, as it is going to be a royal PITA if it is still there for 16.04 LTS.
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> 07:00:19 AM < tsimonq2> Greetings, regarding bug 1530323, I don't know what to do next, and it's affecting Lubuntu, could somebody please take a look at
<ubot93> bug 1530323 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "The input box for editing a Wired connection static IP address doesn't appear correctly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530323
<tsimonq2>                         this bug report and my comments and judge whether it's fixed yet or not? I can't really tell...
<tsimonq2> 07:00:20 AM < ubottu> bug 1530323 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "The input box for editing a Wired connection static IP address doesn't appear
<tsimonq2>                       correctly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530323
<tsimonq2> phillw: that ^
<phillw> tsimonq2: quite possibly, this is where bugs should reference similar bugs... there is only so much the bug bot can do to mark duplications
<tsimonq2> yeah
<phillw> regardless of that... it is a hot bug, and deserves some attention...
<tsimonq2> yes I know, nobody has picked it up yet :)
<wxl> what about xscreensaver?
<tsimonq2> wxl: grumpy maintianers, warning message will be present soon
<tsimonq2> a really ugly one
<wxl> tsimonq2: hm?
<tsimonq2> 12:03:34 PM < wxl> what about xscreensaver?
<tsimonq2> that ^
<wxl> tsimonq2: elaboration may help me to understand. as it stands, i'm not really worried about grumpy maintainers or a warning emssage, however ugly it may be.
<tsimonq2> k, looking up the bug :)
<teward> I doubt it's going away here in Xenial at this point in the cycle, no?
<tsimonq2> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=819703
<ubot93> Debian bug 819703 in xscreensaver "xscreensaver: please disable "This version of XScreenSaver is very old! Please upgrade!" message" [Important,Open]
<tsimonq2> no, but halfway through, I hear
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<teward> "in the cycle" as in Xenial ;)
<wxl> wow, that sounds totally ignorable
<teward> we're still in Xenial cycle
<tsimonq2> wxl: but it's not, it gets dramatic
<tsimonq2> people get pissed off
<wxl> that's their problem XD
<tsimonq2> but it affects downstream
<tsimonq2> sooooooo
<tsimonq2> unless we package it in Ubuntu, we are screwed
<wxl> how are we screwed?
<tsimonq2> because don't we use xscreensaver?
<teward> we're not
<tsimonq2> and if we don't package it...
<teward> tsimonq2: even if it's removed in Debian, I don't think we autosync removals?
<teward> unless something is horribly horribly wrong with the autosyncer
<tsimonq2> no, but it goes unmaintained
<tsimonq2> unless somebody notices it
<teward> can we push your worries into the next devel cycle, perhaps?  At this point in the Xenial cycle it's not helpful to worry about this
<teward> there's things that need more attention
<wxl> i assume there's no maintainers in ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> I understand, but it's a potential security risk if xscreensaver stops being maintained
<tsimonq2> uhh I don't think so...
<wxl> then you'll need to find some people
<wxl> otherwise, there's little that can be done
<wxl> good luck :)
<tsimonq2> hey, that's MY job? XD
<teward> but, lets move that to the next devel cycle
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> probably a good idea
<wxl> it's not your job
<teward> and focus on getting Xenial completed
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> but if you care, find the right people to help with it
<teward> ^
<teward> (that's what happened with the nginx package in server.  and lookit now, it's in main AND maintained regularly throughout development cycles)
<tsimonq2> but keep it in mind, it might bite the whole Ubuntu community if nobody gives a shite until it's too late...
<wxl> it won't really bite anyone
<wxl> nibble at worst
<teward> tsimonq2: you and I need to have a talk about 'unnecessary worrying'
<wxl> dramatic developers are nothing new
<teward> ^
<wxl> i'm not about to enable their ridiculousness
<tsimonq2>  \o/ alright then
<tsimonq2> let's drop it
<tsimonq2> so
<tsimonq2> I confirmed some bugs yesterday
<tsimonq2> wxl: you take a look?
<wxl> i did
<tsimonq2> except for the whole GTK wired connection editing stuff, which I am waiting to hear back on, I think we are good
<tsimonq2> agreed?
<wxl> haven't looked that deeply but it looks like you did a lot of heavy lifting
<tsimonq2> yeah I confirmed all of them
<tsimonq2> made sure they were still presnet
<tsimonq2> *present
<tsimonq2> well, as much as I could...
<tsimonq2> I couldn't confirm stuff like the encryption bugs
<wxl> is it me or is pcre the most unsecure piece of software ever?
<tsimonq2> (box for it, nothing huge)
<teward> wxl: grammarnazi says s/unsecure/insecure/
<tsimonq2> !info pcre xenial
<tsimonq2> LOL
<wxl> siiiiigh
<teward> :P
<tsimonq2> ^
<ubot93> Package pcre does not exist in xenial
 * tsimonq2 kicks ubot93 
<tsimonq2> anyways
<teward> wxl: actually had another question, do you have a link to the Rpi images?  I think there's something breaking in MATE, and I want to make sure the RPi images for Lubuntu don't suffer the same fate
<wxl> teward: ubuntu-pi-maker.org ?
<wxl> is that the right url?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll try to confirm the ones I didn't yesterday when i get home from school, then I can slap it on a wiki page somewhere
<tsimonq2> s/ i / I /
<teward> close enough
<teward> lol DNS Fail
<wxl> !info libpcre3
<ubot93> libpcre3 (source: pcre3): Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library - runtime files. In component main, is required. Version 2:8.38-3.1 (xenial), package size 218 kB, installed size 671 kB
<tsimonq2> OH perl :/
<tsimonq2> wxl: you want me to confirm any more bugs while I'm at it?
<wxl> not that i can think of off ahnd
<teward> urgh torrent-only downloads >.>
<wxl> i think phillw hosts them
<tsimonq2> let me check
<tsimonq2> nope...
<phillw> wxl:  tsimonq2 phillw hosts what?
<wxl> phillw: pi iamges
<tsimonq2> but you don't, right?
<teward> wxl: he has a copy i'm wgetting now
<teward> tsimonq2: ^
<phillw> wxl: flexiondotorg has direct access to the server. That is his department :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: tonight I will revise w.u.c/Lubuntu/LXQt and whip up a blog post answering common questions, are you okay with that?
<tsimonq2> or do you not want me to do that?
<wxl> tsimonq2: sure
<tsimonq2> alright, you need me to run it by you first or should I just release?
<phillw> he does sftp / scp to the landing area and it is immeadiately available in my iso mirror area :) ... one less task for me :D
<tsimonq2> and will the Lubuntu blog reblog it?
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<phillw> wxl: did you get the letter for bank stuff yet?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll run through installation tests for Lubuntu tonight, do you need anything else from me? Any extremely trivial bug to fix? Any specific configuration or anything to test?
<tsimonq2> well I'm off, let me know :)
<phillw> wxl: permission to ping?
<phillw> wxl: wow, he's done it again .... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1549529
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1549529 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "The keyboard is still installed as US-English even if another language is selected during the installation" [High,In progress]
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-05
<teward> wxl: Lubuntu still on track for release?
<wxl> yup tew
<wxl> teward:
<teward> cool
<teward> so not blocking bugs?
<teward> oh, reminds me, phillw: is the issue with keyboard layout selection finally fixed?
<phillw> teward: as far as I am aware, it is now fixed.
<teward> good
<phillw> teward: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/1555237 is now resolved, which was a BIG red bug!
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1555237 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 14.04.4→ 16.04 dies midway taking out the session." [Critical,Fix released]
<phillw> teward: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1549529 became the master for the keyboard layout.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1549529 in console-setup (Ubuntu) "The keyboard is still installed as US-English even if another language is selected during the installation" [High,Fix released]
<teward> nice
<teward> phillw: right, i'd tracked the keyboard one, 'cause Server
<teward> :P
<phillw> yeah, either would have been seriously bad news on their own!
<teward> mhm
<krytarik> wxl, teward: Btw, while XScreenSaver isn't on the desktop image, it *is* on the alternate one.
<wxl> krytarik: but any installed system ends up with one, no?
<krytarik> wxl: Imagine an offline installation - how would it be installed? :P
<wxl> krytarik: any normal installation? :/
<krytarik> wxl: You think you download all the stuff twice? :D
<teward> krytarik: right, but are we really going to worry a week out from finalfreeze about the state of xscreensaver for xenial
<teward> when it's already on the images and not likely to go away last minute
<teward> ^ that's my point
<teward> we don't *have* to worry about it now
<teward> push it to Y-series for the discussion on handling
<teward> the easter egg goes away though - https://packages.qa.debian.org/x/xscreensaver/news/20160405T233451Z.html
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-06
<dkessel> takling about xscreensaver: i hope someday someone in debian will accept the original author's opinion about the old version in debian (and ubuntu) and no longer ship that version... see https://www.jwz.org/blog/2016/04/i-would-like-debian-to-stop-shipping-xscreensaver/
<Unit193> dkessel: Did you read the bug report?  And so far, xsc in unstable was patched to disable that.
<dkessel> i just read jwz's opinion about it, tbh
<Unit193> Need to read both sides on this.
<pavlushka> Hi, everyone!
<pavlushka> lubuntu live session locks out in trusty 14.04.4
<pavlushka> cant explore.
<pavlushka> when not even afk.
<phillw> wxl: you busy?
<wxl> phillw: just at work as usual. what's up?
<phillw> just need a quick check my an admin of a new wiki page.... only a fer sentences, so hopefully only a 2 minute job :D
<phillw> s/fer/few/
<wxl> phillw: sure sure
<phillw> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ContactUs/ModsOnFacebook
<phillw> We have some new spam spotters and they asked for some instructions.
<phillw> the wolf allocated me to write them :P
<wxl> should be like "Dealing with spammers" I guess
<wxl> also
<wxl> have on add session
<wxl> s/on/an/
<phillw> No, it is also approving new members, thus trying to liit the spammers :)
<wxl> and you have hours hours
<wxl> there's two sections:
<wxl> Spammers
<phillw> wxl: go edit it :P
<wxl> aww jeez now i have to login
<phillw> I was writing as I was thinking ... I'm crap at the commas, semi colons etc... But is a faster way than it go around email group for 2 weeks while some committee, some where, decides to agree :P
<phillw> 2 new Mods, they asked for guidelines :)
<wxl> phillw: done. fix your links #2 :)
<phillw> wxl: it is a search on lubuntu-official, it is a chat - unless you know how to link it?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> um
<wxl> maybe
<wxl> now you're going to make me log into facebook too XD
<phillw> wxl: you wanted the title!!! :P :P
<phillw> I hate failbook with a passion!!!!
<wxl> do you mean the lubuntu council??/
<phillw> he he... Oh, did you get the mail for bank account, or was it shreaded this time?
<phillw> wxl: also, with having been hunting down other bugs... Can you ask the boss where this one is up to? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1551446
<wxl> no i did
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1551446 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "xenial boots to black wallpaper." [High,Confirmed]
<wxl> just need to reply to it
<wxl> i guess i give up on the chat thing :)
<wxl> there's a way to start a group chat but there's none available it seems
<phillw> wxl: yeah, I know it is a pile of sh1t to sort out... but, we'd like it doing so that I can go nag the boss :D
<phillw> wxl: group chat?
<wxl> i assume that's what you mean
<wxl> i don't know
<wxl> you'll figure it out XD
<wxl> regarding the black wallpaper i'll investigate a bit more
<phillw> wxl: well, one is black wallpaper, the other is for donations to lubuntu.... not too sure where group chat came in.
<wxl> phillw: facebook.
<phillw> wxl: how many channels do we have on Fb? .... I track 5
<wxl> phillw: do you mean chats?
<phillw> no, channels and groups / pages
<wxl> 3 groups
<wxl> 1 page that i know of
<wxl> bbl
<phillw> okies.... I need to put 2nd part of evening meal in :)
<phillw> wxl: now fed.... are you happy with page?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I think I found a browser for Lubuntu/LXQt :P https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/qutebrowser-a-keyboard-focused-vim-like-browser#/
<tsimonq2> your dream browser, "vim-like"
<tsimonq2> and it's Qt
<tsimonq2> hope it's FLOSS
<tsimonq2> I see!
<tsimonq2> this is WAY better than Qupzilla, I'll try it for the next week or two and report back
<tsimonq2> wxl: there isn't a Debian package yet, but hopefully soon
<ianorlyn> tsimonq2, but I like qupzilla
<tsimonq2> ianorlyn: are you serious? simple simple functions don't work
<ianorlyn> tsimonq2, like what?
<tsimonq2> typing in the omnibox doesn't automatically search Google
<ianorlyn> oh I don't like omnibox anyway
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> what?
<tsimonq2> *sigh*
<tsimonq2> I just...don't like it
<wxl> phillw: i think it's good now though i'm not sure i understand the ignore section.
<wxl> tsimonq2: put it on the blueprint
<tsimonq2> wxl: awesome k
<phillw> wxl: we do not see any use of accepting people with 100 - 300+ other group "memberships". could you manage to be a contsructive member of a channel? Our opinion is that not in any way - there are not enough hours in the day. therefore we mark them as ignore.... We are not a flag collecting society as to who can join the most groups... Is it more clear now?
<wxl> phillw: yep
<phillw> tsimonq2: I have asked on #debian about the iso hosting, but have no answer. So, I will leave it with you to ask your contact to get in touch via the iso hosting area at http://phillw.net/isos.html Vm's are NOT set up to replicate the iso hosting area.
<phillw> wxl: wiki page okay to release?
<wxl> phillw: last edit got us there, yep
<phillw> wxl: On occasions that you receive notification of the spam from a member, make sure to thank them publicly.
<wxl> yup
<phillw> you cannot, such reports are anonymous....
<wxl> uh
<phillw> hence the little topic
<wxl> then remove publicly
<phillw> which, goes back to the initial thing of having the topic :P
<phillw> which has been there a long time!!!
<tsimonq2> phillw: read my PM please
<phillw> wxl: 25 November 2015
<wxl> phillw: i don't really know what you're talking about with regards to the topic. feel free to edit, though :)
<phillw> wxl: something like this ... http://pastebin.com/00gp03tX
<wxl> phillw: tl;dr go edit :)
<phillw> it thanks peope, and warns others :D
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-07
<phillw> wxl: you have email.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-08
<phillw> wxl: ping...
<wxl> what up phillw ?
<wxl> nothing obvious
<wxl> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<phillw> wxl: could you ask simon to not wander in and mark bugs "Invalid" when they are active bugs?
<tsimonq2> *sigh* when?
<wxl> oops
<tsimonq2> phillw: and which one?
<phillw> wxl:  just as a request when I make the boss attention to one of them to look at in time for RC...
<wxl> phillw: so this has no basis in any actual occurance?
<phillw> wxl: i have reverted the bug status.... so "so this has no basis in any actual occurance?" has basis.
<tsimonq2> wxl: he's talking about bug 1522625
<ubot93> bug 1522625 in One Hundred Papercuts "changing multiple desktop names only results in the first being changed. " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522625
<tsimonq2> and I have a reason
<wxl> then you'll need to be specific in the future, phillw
<tsimonq2> it's an LXPanel problem
<tsimonq2> NOT obconf
<tsimonq2> it's set properly in obconf, LXPanel just fails to update
<tsimonq2> so I'd suggest removing it from obconf altogether
<phillw> tsimonq2: do not mark a bug that is there as invalid, mark it as duplicate to a master bug.
<wxl> as i see he did nothing wrong, phillw
<wxl> there's two packages the bug points out
<tsimonq2>  /o\ there is no "master bug," it's my assessment of the problem
<wxl> he invalidated one of them
<tsimonq2> wxl: and I added LXPanel when I did that, FWIW
<wxl> it seems to me his actions were quite clear
<wxl> i'm not sure why you're confused phillw
<phillw> wxl: and he can fix each one?.... I'll leave alone. I asked our head of dev to look at the issue... He will sort it out, not one of us.
<tsimonq2> phillw: you want to test and confirm yo uare right? go ahead, give us reasonable proof I'm wrong, but when I tested, I changed in obconf, closed obconf, hovered in LXPanel, opened obconf, and it was set fin in obconf, the screenshot I attached showed just that
<wxl> phillw: you are clearly not getting it. there's only one package that it's affecting.
<tsimonq2> ^
<phillw> so, bugs that are in our release notes that are lubuntu are to be forwarded to Julien.
<wxl> phillw: what does that have to do with anything again?
<phillw> wxl: how does selecting language have anything to do with installer etc? ... yet it was. Read what Julien asked for on bugs.... HE decides what they affect and how. He is the guy who will arrange a fix. Or, did you delete that from the testing page?
<wxl> phillw: i've done the same actions before when troubleshooting, as have hoardes of others. this is not bad behavior.
<tsimonq2> phillw: so this is a dictatorship?
<phillw> going from B2 to RC, he needs a clean list of bugs to clean out.
<phillw> tsimonq2: it is a technocracy, Julien is the boss.
<phillw> we have 4 to send to him, the others are not lubuntu specific
<wxl> phillw: yes, and with it being pointed against the wrong package, it's not a "clean list of bugs"
<wxl> i would totally do the exact same thing were i have went through that process
<wxl> he did nothing which makes it NOT a lubuntu bug
<wxl> it still is
<phillw> wxl: okies, as you wish....
<wxl> phillw: as i wish? this is not my "opinion"
<wxl> lxpanel is a lubuntu package
<wxl> he made sure it was filed against lxpanel
<wxl> he removed it being filed against obconf because he had done the steps to confirm it doesn't apply to it
<wxl> so, after all that, is it a lubuntu bug or not?
<phillw> I really cannot be bothered to argue. so, revert it.
<wxl> more importantly, is it an active lubuntu bug or not?
<wxl> if you can't be bothered to argue, don't bring this up
<tsimonq2> phillw: I'd be curious to see if you can confirm this yourself as well...
<phillw> wxl: does it say affects me, or does it not? ......
<tsimonq2> and more importantly, CoC says meritocracy, if I have a reasonable suspicion to do something, I am warranted to
<wxl> phillw: since it's still an active bug, it does
<phillw> so, why ask me?
<wxl> phillw: dude, YOU'RE the one doing the asking.
<phillw> wxl: i will ask Julien to confirm his views on bugs that he is involved in. They were quite explicit.
<tsimonq2> phillw: I've already asked him myself
<tsimonq2> no answer yet
<wxl> phillw: tell me, exactly, what his explicit instructions were
<wxl> was it "no one is to touch my bugs?"
<phillw> wxl: indeed it was.
<wxl> phillw: then i will no longer encourage any one to do triage
<wxl> phillw: nor will i
<tsimonq2> but that's just not how it works, hold on here
<wxl> phillw: and i will accost everyone that does it
<wxl> phillw: does that sound good to you?
<phillw> as you wish, so it will follow... I actually suggested that we ask him for clarification.
<wxl> phillw: isn't that consistent with what you're asking?
<wxl> phillw: if you're saying no one's to touch bugs, no one's to touch them, right?
<phillw> not between b2 and RC is what I read his instructions as... Hence my saying he clarify the situation.
<wxl> phillw: please email the results to the lubuntu-devel list and make sure it's listed on the testing wiki page
<phillw> wxl: "Within bugs related to Lubuntu, you will see bugs raised by, or allocated to Julien Lavergne. Please feel free to add to the comments but do NOT alter the status of these bugs as they are being dealt with by our head of development in readiness for the fix being released.
<phillw> "
<phillw> which bit did you miss?
<wxl> phillw: the part that follows the clarification you seek
<phillw> indeed. until then... follow his last orders.
<wxl> phillw: it's not clear. i'm not sure i could follow it.
<belkinsa> I was called here.
<tsimonq2> phillw: where is this posted?
<wxl> phillw: if the status is Confirmed in obconf and it's changed to Confirmed in lxpanel, is the status actually changed?
<phillw> tsimonq2: in the wiki for testing.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Bugs
<phillw> wxl: I do not know, all I know is that we asked not to change bug statuses once passed to Julien.
<tsimonq2> phillw: I'm checking the revision history
<wxl> phillw: but Confirmed -> Confirmed doesn't seem like a change in bug status
<phillw> wxl: you are most likely correct, but I read it as "leave the bug alone"...
<wxl> phillw: thus why you need clarity
<phillw> indeed
<wxl> phillw: until then, i wouldn't suggest denouncing people because of their best intentions and hard work
<phillw> I have not denounced, i have asked that bugs are not touched once passed to Julien.
<tsimonq2> phillw: NOWHERE has Julien himself made that notice. It's there, but gilir has not added that himself.
<phillw> there are many bugs out there :P
<wxl> phillw: in fact, your actions on the bug report appear to completely ignore the work that simon had done without any mention of why
<wxl> phillw: if you have a perfectly reasonable justification, kyou should state it
<wxl> you didn't ask a darn thing on the bug report
<wxl> it would be similar to you creating a wiki page
<wxl> and then me deleting it
<wxl> with no explanation
<wxl> this to me has a rather demeaning tone:
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<wxl> oops
<wxl> 1346 < phillw:#lubuntu-devel> wxl: could you ask simon to not wander in and mark bugs "Invalid" when they are active bugs?
<wxl> suggesting he "wanders in" seems to imply he's acting haphazardly
<wxl> when in fact he was rather thoughtful about it and made his reasoning quite clear
<wxl> in public
<wxl> to resolve it, you don't even approach him, but approach me
<phillw> I'm not going to argue.... I get told off for it.... tsimonq2 go revert the bug.... and i will seek clearance from Julien as to what he means about his request to leave bugs for him alone.
<tsimonq2> I'm asking him as well
<wxl> phillw: maybe if you stopped trying to argue at all rather than keeping your arguments to yourself, that would be a great start
<phillw> he's afk.
<wxl> meanwhile, i would suggest we edit the language of the wiki page to act with caution
<wxl> could you make that edit, tsimonq2 ?
<phillw> wxl: i asked in private to you about my interperpration of Julien's request.... you made it all public and I saw you call in a CC member to see if if could be found guilty of breaking my oath to SABDFL.
<tsimonq2> that was me, I was feeling threatened, so I would advise that you tone it down a bit
<wxl> phillw: you brought it up on a public channel. and you didn't ask about your interpretation. you demanded your interpretation be enforced
<tsimonq2> ^^^
<phillw> i stand corrrected.
<phillw> my apologies.
<wxl> thanks
<wxl> please try resolving your concerns in a more *productive* and less insulting manner in the future. it would make a big difference
<wxl> phillw: one other thing. this bug is not "raised by, or allocated to Julien Lavergne"
<wxl> phillw: which is to say it doesn't even apply
<wxl> and this whole thing was all for naught
<phillw> wxl: well, i would have PM'd you, but i have a direct instruction from you to not PM you... So, public channel is my only way to get live chat. If you'd like to remove that prohibition for the future, none of this would have occurred ... But, meh....
<wxl> phillw: this is not a private matter. it's a public matter. it should have been approached in the bug report, if at all
<wxl> phillw: but as above, this is not even applicable to what you're using as your justification
<phillw> x
<tsimonq2> and I would have liked to know about it in the bug report if it was a problem, NOT through someone else, this is trivial and I could have cleared things up EASILY
<tsimonq2> just saying
<wxl> i completely agree
<phillw> tsimonq2: no complaints from me.... but, as not allowed to PM wxl we had a row on public channel that could have been resolved out of view and without you feeling threatened.
<wxl> phillw: or you could have brought it up in the bug report
<wxl> phillw: and used less threatening language
<ianorlin> hmm I wonder if some guvcview bugs need triaging and that cannot really be done in a virtual machine
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: go right ahead :)
<tsimonq2> triage away
<tsimonq2> wxl: bug 1522625 - please change bug importance on obconf to Undecided or something that reflects the status
<ubot93> bug 1522625 in One Hundred Papercuts "changing multiple desktop names only results in the first being changed. " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522625
<tsimonq2> I still have to get Bug Control :)
<phillw> wxl: I use direct words, when annoyed over things.... To say my thoughts on a public channel to you is my only way to contact you. You have a cc of the email I sent to Julien.... you *could* have copied it lubuntu-devel list... It was an email from me to Julien to ask him to chase up 4 bugs. :D :D we approach RC and these, as far as I can see are the 4 bugs lubuntu needs to resolve :)
<ianorlin> is the boot to black wallpaper one of them?
<phillw> ianorlin: indeed
<wxl> phillw: then maybe you should get less annoyed at the people that are trying to help contribute to the same project you're trying to help contribute to
<tsimonq2> ^ I fully agree
<phillw> wxl: if i were allowed to talk to you, things would be easier.... But, heay,, that's life :)
<wxl> phillw: that's the wrong channel for this discussion
<wxl> phillw: this is not a personal discussion
<phillw> as you wish.
<wxl> phillw: isn't not a wish, it's the facts
<phillw> wxl: the facts are if me and you had started this as PM, it would have been resolved between us amicably and your padawan would not have felt so threatened as to ask a CC member to log on.
<wxl> phillw: i'm not sure that's true. *I* don't feel good about the way you brought this up, whether or not it was in a PM or not.
<phillw> but, that's just my opinion.... I always yield to your judgement.
<wxl> phillw: and besides, this is not a private matter. this involves a public bug report. you're basing your feelings on a public wiki page. why does this need to be private?
<wxl> privacy is great for private things
<wxl> and terrible for public things
<ianorlin> also isn't tihs a really small bug to be having this big a fight over
<phillw> so, you not in nipping something in the bud... something that Donald Trump's father should have done...... but that is another story :) ...
<tsimonq2> come on, let's nto bring up Mr. Trump :P
<tsimonq2> *not
<wxl> phillw: i'm not even sure what you're trying to say.
<tsimonq2> ^
<ianorlin> I am starting to question if that should be medium and not low and I was the one that orginally reported the bug
<tsimonq2> +1 ianorlin
<tsimonq2> let's be positive
<phillw> wxl: we could have had a quiet chat and none of the last hour, or so.... would have occured.
<tsimonq2> wxl: what do you think?
<wxl> phillw: you're still not getting it.
<wxl> tsimonq2: i'd probably call it low.
<tsimonq2> alright :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-09
<phillw> tsimonq2: ping ...
<tsimonq2> phillw: what?
<phillw> tsimonq2: can you crawl over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Beta2/Lubuntu and compare to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu and correct the latter one to where we currently are at? Thanks
<tsimonq2> I reviewed all the bugs on Sunday...
<tsimonq2> you have a list of the bugs I confirmed
<phillw> tsimonq2: I may have, but the release notes do not... So, would you please update it :)
<phillw> it is a balance to let people know of an issue that may bite them on the bum when installing / upgrading .. and not spook new people out who see a list of the hundreds of bugs in ubuntu and run away :)
<phillw> tsimonq2: and then next time you are bored, have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/PrePostReleaseTODO and chase up the other 3 pages as where needed. I have some edits to make, from emails about specific stuff that I'm happy to forward to you so that we are in sync..
<phillw> wxl: now that we have a devel ML, I will ensure in future that any emails from me to Julien are cc'd to that ML as well. This should ensure there is no mis-communication in the future.
<tsimonq2> for people reading the logs: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2016-April/000352.html
<tsimonq2> I have a Lubuntu Xenial Daily Live amd64 image, 20160409
<tsimonq2> confirmed that AbiWord is installed
<tsimonq2> bug 1432271 is a Unity-only bug, it seems
<ubot93> bug 1432271 in abiword (Ubuntu) "[vivid] Abiword always starts after logging in" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432271
<tsimonq2> confirmed bug 1484785 is still present
<ubot93> bug 1484785 in abiword (Ubuntu) "language selector text cut off in abiword" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484785
#lubuntu-devel 2016-04-10
<tsimonq2> unable to confirm very old bug 234756
<ubot93> bug 234756 in AbiWord "2.6 & i18n : Abiword default UI should show centimeters or inches considering user nationality" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234756
<tsimonq2> unable to confirm very old bug 295596
<ubot93> bug 295596 in AbiWord "Abiword help does not have 'Collaborate' entry" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295596
<tsimonq2> unable to confirm or deny bug 302506
<ubot93> bug 302506 in abiword (Ubuntu) "Files with graphics do not print" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302506
<tsimonq2> (I don't have a printetr)
<tsimonq2> *printer
<tsimonq2> unable to confirm very old bug 388971
<ubot93> bug 388971 in AbiWord "Abiword crashes when inserting equation from Latex" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388971
<tsimonq2> unable to confirm or deny bug 545645 because I don't have a printer
<ubot93> bug 545645 in abiword (Ubuntu) "printers disappear from abiword print dialog" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545645
<phillw> tsimonq2: was not Abiword declared abandonware?
<tsimonq2> phillw: see the devel mailing list
<Unit193> Debian 740678
<ubot93> Debian bug 740678 in wnpp "O: abiword -- efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/740678
<tsimonq2> phillw: letting Walter and Julien decide whether or not to axe it
<tsimonq2> unable to confirm very old bug 564722
<ubot93> bug 564722 in AbiWord "No support for OpenDocument texts when upgrading from 2.6" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564722
<tsimonq2> ubot93: I linked that in my email :)
<ubot93> tsimonq2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimonq2> ubot93: whoops ^
<tsimonq2> UGH
<tsimonq2> Unit193: ^
<tsimonq2> there I hate tab autocomplete
<phillw> tsimonq2: did you get the email about the 4 bugs I asked Julien to check on.
 * tsimonq2 nods
<tsimonq2> I keep on top of my email inbox
<phillw> we are pretty much set for our release notes now.... Unless something unexpently blows up this late in release cycle!!!
<tsimonq2> that's my next task
<tsimonq2> pretty much go through all of Lubuntu and confirm everything and assess all the bugs for each package
<tsimonq2> it'll take a lot of time but it will be worth it in the long run
<tsimonq2> unable to onfirm very old bug 614581
<ubot93> bug 614581 in AbiWord "Unable to switch to presentation view" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614581
<tsimonq2> *confirm
<tsimonq2> unable to confirm or deny bug 673045 due to the fact that I have never used collaberative mode, I have no idea how to set it up, the documentation doesn't exist for it, and the bug is very old anyways
<ubot93> bug 673045 in abiword (Ubuntu) "On a collaborative document, author coloring is incorrect" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673045
<tsimonq2> unable to confirm bug 674714 because I cannot insert a text box, probably another bug, but I'll see if I encounter it before I'm done here
<ubot93> bug 674714 in AbiWord "Text box can push text beyond right margin" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674714
<tsimonq2> unable to confirm or deny bug 674721 due to the fact that I have never used collaborative mode, I have no idea how to set it up, the documentation doesn't exist for it, and the bug is very old anyways
<ubot93> bug 674721 in abiword (Ubuntu) "Poor choice of per-Author colors (Collaborate)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674721
<tsimonq2> unable to confirm bug 674732 because I can't highlight the text
<ubot93> bug 674732 in abiword (Ubuntu) "Abiword doesn't save a document color palette" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674732
<tsimonq2> bug 671064 was a little peculiar, it implied a security warning, so I asked if it was still a big and if it still needed to be reported to a security team of some kind
<ubot93> bug 671064 in abiword (Ubuntu) "Abiword collaboration stores passwords in plain text" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671064
<tsimonq2> (if it is even worth it for Abiword at some point)
<tsimonq2> unable to confirm bug 672263
<ubot93> bug 672263 in abiword (Ubuntu) "Letters in and near selection move by +-1 pixel" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672263
<tsimonq2> marked bug 674998 as a duplicate of bug 674714
<ubot93> bug 674714 in AbiWord "duplicate for #674998 Text box can push text beyond right margin" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674714
<ubot93> bug 674714 in AbiWord "Text box can push text beyond right margin" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674714
<tsimonq2> bug 137628 is way too vague to confirm, so took the release-specific message out of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Release_has_reached_End_of_Life_.28EOL.29 and marked as incomplete
<ubot93> bug 137628 in AbiWord "mailmerge direct to printer is undocumented" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137628
<tsimonq2> bug 161874 is weird, it relates to a specific attached file, so I don't know how to reproduce outside of that, so I marked as invalid
<ubot93> bug 161874 in AbiWord "AbiWord misinterprets some text attributes" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161874
<tsimonq2> s/invalid/incomplete/
<tsimonq2> bug 302506 used a specific file again
<ubot93> bug 302506 in AbiWord "Files with graphics do not print" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302506
<tsimonq2> bug 287816 can't be reproduced, and it's against 8.10, so I reported it against that
<ubot93> bug 287816 in AbiWord "abiword: Text goes beyond the page." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287816
<tsimonq2> can't confirm or deny bug 378385 because I don't have a printer
<ubot93> bug 378385 in abiword (Ubuntu) "Not everything is printed" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378385
<tsimonq2> I'm not touching bug 435654 as I don't want to piss off any translation people
<ubot93> bug 435654 in abiword (Ubuntu) "wrong "c-format" tag in translation template (pot)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435654
<tsimonq2> bug 60185 is file-specific
<ubot93> bug 60185 in abiword (Ubuntu) "DATE insert does not work as expected but shows time " [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60185
<tsimonq2> not touching bug 671376 as it's assigned to the translators
<ubot93> bug 671376 in abiword (Ubuntu) "Portuguese translation hides "AbiWord" from launcher menu item" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671376
<tsimonq2> unable to confirm bug 599646
<ubot93> bug 599646 in AbiWord "numeric keypad up-arrow key not handled, goes to toolbar" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599646
<tsimonq2> unable to confirm or deny bug 673052 due to the fact that I have never used collaborative mode, I have no idea how to set it up, the documentation doesn't exist for it, and the bug is very old anyways
<ubot93> bug 673052 in abiword (Ubuntu) "Highlighting or minor formatting changes affect author color" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673052
<tsimonq2> unable to confirm old bug 674959
<ubot93> bug 674959 in AbiWord "Abiword doesn't have a button for "default color" for font" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674959
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-03
<wxl> is the bridge not working again?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Walter, I'm checking that list. Lots of topics, yes, but where's the FOSS support / advocacy?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> G'morning WOLF!
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Hola Simón! 😉
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> G'day!
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> @VikingRedwolf What's the ETA on the slideshow? What are we waiting on?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> it's pushed and waiting for approval
<lubuntu-bridge> <Lavergne> Hi here :-)
<lubuntu-bridge> <Lavergne> For the record, I see the messages before I was added  so ... :-)
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> O.O
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> omg, including the porn ones?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Lavergne> :-p
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> so you read about the slideshow too?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Lavergne> No, not enough history
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> anyway, I was saying that I modified the original branch, pushed as a another branch waiting for merge now
<wxl> thanks for fixing, it @tsimonq2. how we going to keep it stable?
<wxl> i mean even having an alert system letting us know that it's up would be helpful
<wxl> if you're going to annoy poor julien with angry selfies, at least he should be getting something out of it :)
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> .__.
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Hahahahahaha
<wxl> ugh diffs are cut off for me but is this fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1645564
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1645564 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu slideshow links to old website. " [Undecided,New]
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> wxl: Soon
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> omg
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Lol
<wxl> so annoying that the stupid launchpad diff system doesn't have wordwrap or individual scroll bars for each file
<wxl> but yes, i see it's fixed, wherever it may have happened
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> of course it's fixed!
<wxl> oh i guess i can download the diff
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> O__O
<wxl> uhh hu sure
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> beautifully fixed 😂
<wxl> yes you fixed it good :)
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Cyphermox was going to get us a fix, right? ;)
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> @VikingRedwolf
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> You fixed it ALREADY?
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> o___________o
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> English? :P
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> /me, unemotionally, press ctrl+q
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Oh wait did I trigger wxl?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> .__.
<lynorian> oops I think I forget to mark fix commited
<lynorian> and in progress
<cyphermox> I'm merging the slideshow now
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> O.O!!
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> OMG
<cyphermox> it's not at all your fault, but we'll have to start thinking about getting all the slideshow changes in much sooner for release
<cyphermox> I'll try to remember to bug people earlier :)
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Fully agreed, cyphermox
<cyphermox> just about 10 days from release is a tad late to be doing this :)
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> I know. Sorries :(
<cyphermox> like I said, not your fault at all; I understand it needs to be done anyway
<cyphermox> better late than a wrong version number in a final release...
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> In my defence, i must say it's made a week and a half ago :)
<cyphermox> I know I'm bad at merging things in time
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Prevention: not mentioning the version number, but updated apps, links, text and images
<wxl> could we make it so that all the slideshows pulled basic information from a set of variables we could define at the beginning of the cycle? i mean if all we need to change is the version number and codename, that's kind of dumb not to automate it.
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> It could get version number from the release text chain
<lubuntu-bridge> <Lavergne> Great to see it's going to be fixed :-) Thanks you all :-)
<wxl> thank you, julien. good to have you around :)
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Yay, team work! :)
<lubuntu-bridge> <Lavergne> Just be prepared, I plan more changes (so more slideshows :-)) for the next release :-)
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> O_O
<wxl> heh yay :)
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Well, you be prepared too. I plan a slight logo change ;)
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> Because of those changes of yours, Julien :)
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> So @julienlavergne, what changes? 😉
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> don't tell!
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> .__.
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Tell us! :P
<wxl> @vikingredwolf we should make clicking on a download link pop up a warning about how to deal with isos/usbs. there would be an option to store a cookie to never show it again. too annoying?
<meetingology> wxl: Error: "vikingredwolf" is not a valid command.
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> LOL
<lubuntu-bridge> <Lavergne> I still testing them, so be patient :-)
<wxl> are these available for others to test? :)
<lubuntu-bridge> <Lavergne> For 1 change, yes
<lubuntu-bridge> <Lavergne> I'm looking at this for a replacement for gnome-mplayer :http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/install-gnome-mpv-ubuntu
<wxl> OH
<wxl> do you know why pulseaudio snuck into last release, julien? i didn't even notice :(
<lubuntu-bridge> <Lavergne> gnome-mplayer is unmaintained, so we need a replacement
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> but it has no controls!
<lubuntu-bridge> <Lavergne> I think I failed to advertise the add of pulseaudio :-/ sorry about that
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> meh, not important 😁
<wxl> is that something we're going to keep with? i've been a big advocate of ditching pa
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> weren't we running away from gtk thingies?
<wxl> mpv has no controls, but gnome-mpv does
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> ah, okies
<lubuntu-bridge> <Lavergne> I wanted to see if the audio support is better with PA, alsa only kind of suck on ubuntu :-/
<wxl> i haven't ever heard of this before, but i'm quite interested. doubt it has the "wil-play-anything" behavior vlc does
<wxl> i mean there is certainly better support for pulseaudio everywhere but i've seen problems solved by eliminating pa
<wxl> and it's not like adding pa replaces alsa. just adds to it
<lubuntu-bridge> <Lavergne> Tests I done show that the performance are good, near gnome-mplayer performances
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> Hey @julienlavergne, I think you switched your first and last names, you might want to fix it. ;)
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> (in Telegram)
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> *cough* surname *cough* *cpugh*
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> .__.
<lubuntu-bridge> <Lavergne> Well, I don't know where the settings are :-)
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> there's a hamburger menu (the three lines)
<lubuntu-bridge> <Julien> Ok find them :-)
<lubuntu-bridge> <Julien> Not really obvious :-/
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> the desktop client is weird
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> (in my case it's really Franz)
<lubuntu-bridge> <Julien> About PA, I'm open to feedback. I don't like adding it, but if it solved audio big problems, it's better to have it
<lubuntu-bridge> <Julien> Also, I think it's needed for Skype and Firefox at least :-/
<lynorian> apt rdepends
<lynorian> will tell you everything
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> yes
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> I just downed a Red Bull :P
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> oh oh...
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> graphics are failing in my super red laptop
<lubuntu-bridge> <RedWolf> damn bloody amd!!
<wxl> the firefox thing has been reversed in zesty
<wxl> and actually afaik only zesty was affected
<wxl> so it will work with alsa only
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> No no no
<wxl> no?
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> They have an exception
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> It goes in all supported stable releases
<wxl> oh well there ya go
<lubuntu-bridge> <Simon> So unless they backported it, it's still an issue
<wxl> ohhhhhhh
<wxl> ugh
<lubuntu-bridge> <Julien> Great SRU :-)
<wxl> well, i guess pulseaudio stays :(
<wxl> if it weren't for firefox, we'd have a better case to go back to alsa only
<wxl> unless we change browsers
 * wxl ducks
<wxl> i think we should use a crap browser so that we don't have to fight the browser war for people :)
<wxl> like DILLO
<lubuntu-bridge> <Julien> Alternatives for Firefox are ... well .. difficult to find :-)
<wxl> there's chromium :/
<lubuntu-bridge> <Julien> Midori crash every time I test it :-/
<lubuntu-bridge> <Julien> Other minimalist browsers have weird rendering on some popular websites
<wxl> yeah i mean realistically the only other choice is chromium. or if you listen to rafael, opera :/
<lubuntu-bridge> <Julien> And chromium ... well .. it's quite similar to firefox (for performance, support and rendering)
<wxl> yeah but works with alsa only..
<acheronuk> otter? not tried that in a while....
 * acheronuk runs
<lubuntu-bridge> <Julien> for how long ? :-)
<wxl> well yeah
<lubuntu-bridge> <Julien> Also, the switch to PA was mostly for a better audio support in general
<wxl> it is what it is :)
<lubuntu-bridge> <Julien> I saw several cases where alsa = no sound at all, and installing PA solve magicly the problem
<lynorian> tsimonq2, have you checked the manifest for exfat utils stuff
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Not yet
<lynorian> that would be one way to see if it is resolved
<lynorian> and then a check of an install that the package does get selected and installed
<lynorian> tsimonq2, was not installed by default on the 31st of march
<tsimonq2> lynorian: But it's fixed?
<lynorian> tsimonq2, I do not know yet
<lynorian> that is one vm I have from when I installed
<tsimonq2> Ok
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-04
<lubot> <Walter> Sigh
<lubot> <Simon> What?
<wxl> i don't adore this thing :)
<lubot> <Simon> Then just carve it out and replace it with KDE's. I don't care. :P
<wxl> yeah well maybe when i have time
<lubot> <Simon> If you need me to install a library, let me know and I can SSH on there and install whatever you need
<lubot> <Simon> Alright well when you can
<lubot> <Simon> But don't complain if you don't have the time ;)
<tsimonq2> test
<lubot> <Simon> Yay
<tsimonq2> One more test here...
<lubot> <Simon> .
<tsimonq2> Alright, cool, works a planned
<wxl> what did you do now?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Setting up this tmux cron thing
<tsimonq2> wxl: Alright, could you please log on to my VPS and check that my crontab syntax is right?
<tsimonq2> Otherwise I'm good \o/
<Unit193> oh dear...  Sounds like someone needs @reboot or a systemd unit instead.
<wxl> we have a @reboot. that's what he's checking
<Unit193> Ah.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Yeo :P
<tsimonq2> *Yep
<wxl> you really want to check every minute? XD
<tsimonq2> Unit193: A reboot and an hourly
<tsimonq2> wxl: Uh what no?
<tsimonq2> That isn't minutely is it?
<wxl> 0 */1
<tsimonq2> That will become so annoying if it breaks..
<wxl> you tell me
<tsimonq2> Ugh
<tsimonq2> Please fix to hourly
<tsimonq2> Or whatever time you want :P
<wxl> you know there's an @hourly :)
<wxl> a systemd unit would be much better
<wxl> some of us are
<wxl> some others of us needed to be taught about @reboot :)
<wxl> oh for GOD'S SAKE
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wait WHAT? @hourly is a thing?!?!?!?!?!
<tsimonq2> WOw.
<tsimonq2> *Wow.
<tsimonq2> Jeez.
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> And be quiet about systemd :P
<wxl> also one thing about cron: don't assume your path
<wxl> it may work, but it might not
<tsimonq2> Ok
<wxl> so you gonna fix this?
<tsimonq2> I thought you might
<tsimonq2> Need me to?
<tsimonq2> I mean, I don't know how to fix it
<wxl> i'm trying to see if your tmux syntax is right cuz i'm not sure
<wxl> you sure about it?
<tsimonq2> I'm pretty sure, it looks right to me.
<wxl> wait
<wxl> that makes a new SESSION
<tsimonq2> And?
<wxl> if matterbridge dies, tmux will still be running
<tsimonq2> Nope
<wxl> oh well i guess that's not the goal
<tsimonq2> I checked
<wxl> nevermind
<wxl> cuz it's just on boot anyways
<tsimonq2> When matterbridge dies, so does tmux
<wxl> well i'm gonna have to say no there but ok :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Why no?
<wxl> i guess you're right
<wxl> weird
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> wxl: I need sleep. You have all the access you need if you ever need to do anything. Good night! o/
<wxl> k nite and thx. lubot should have an official ubuntu/bot cloak by the time you wake up
<wxl> if Unit193 does his JOB
<tsimonq2> Yay thanks nini
<tsimonq2> lol
<wxl> fyi lubot, our telegram/irc bridge is now officially on the wiki for bots and has an ubuntu/bot cloak here :)
<krytarik> lubotomy! :P
<wxl> krytarik: hopefully with the changes tsimonq2 made to cron, we shouldn't be having those anymore :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we should make the telegram channel public. you should then make me an admin. one nice thing about that is a username link (telegram.me/whatever). if that goes well on -devel, i vote we maybe even think about pushing it to #lubuntu proper
<meetingology> wxl: Error: "tsimonq2:" is not a valid command.
<krytarik> wxl: Stop messing with meetingology!
<lubot> <Walter> @krytarik: no!
<krytarik> No U!
<lubot> <Walter> Aw man i forget that doesn't work from here
<krytarik> Hah.
<wxl> then we can blog about it @tsimonq2
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-05
<lubot> <Simon> Ok
<lubot> <Julien> RIP Unity :-)
<lubot> <RedWolf> O.O
<wxl> heh, yep. maybe even RIP Mir!
<lubot> <RedWolf> Why?
<wxl> cuz why would they need it at that point? they can just hop on the Wayland bandwagon.
<lubot> <Simon> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<lubot> <Julien> Simon was faster :-)
<acheronuk> quote: mhall on telegram "unless someone takes over Unity 8 and Mir, it essentially means the end for those projects"
<lubot> <Julien> Mostly RIP all desktop specific components
<wxl> yes!
<lubot> <Julien> Indicator and all
<wxl> soooooo is "Ubuntu GNOME" going to end then?
<lubot> <Simon> I've been talking to Mark himself on Telegram
<lubot> <RedWolf> OMG
<lubot> <Simon> The Ubuntu GNOME and Ubuntu main projects are merging
<wxl> .@tsimonq2 tell me about wayland!!!
<lubot> <Simon> I just asked him about Mir. No response yet.
<lubot> <Julien> so RIP ubuntu gnome too :-)
<wxl> yep that too
<lubot> <RedWolf> RIP everything!
<lubot> <Simon> Well not RIP, it's just being merged
<wxl> i'm gonna rip you, rafael
<lubot> <Julien> That the polical way to say it :-)
<lubot> <RedWolf> O.O
<lubot> <RedWolf> That sounds gay! .__.
<wxl> ever thing that may have been the intention? :)
<lubot> <RedWolf> Yer, actually LOL
<lubot> <Simon> Hahahahahaha
<lubot> <RedWolf> So I, using the Ubuntu gnome desktop now, am the future?!
<lubot> <RedWolf> ^^
<lubot> <Julien> No, a traitor
<lubot> <RedWolf> LOL
<lubot> <Julien> :-P
<lubot> <Simon> Hahahahahaha lol
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> what it means is, for once, we'll all be working on the same basic thing
<lubot> <RedWolf> In my defense, i have Lubuntu VMised
<wxl> fail
<lubot> <Simon> Except for Snaps. We'll still be fragmented as all hell in that regard
<lubot> <RedWolf> We should use one package type
<lubot> <RedWolf> ONE
<lubot> <Simon> /me joins the .deb camp
<wxl> well we might be forced to :O
<lubot> <RedWolf> It's our main weakness
<lubot> <Simon> I wonder what would happen if we went to Canonical's office with signs and protested XD
<lubot> <Simon> (kidding)
<lubot> <Julien> Why ? In fact, it's kind of good news :-)
<lubot> <RedWolf> Or we could to to canonical building and eat a pizza. The restaurant at the first floor is amazing .__.
<wxl> julien: he means protest snaps
<lubot> <Simon> Wait... YOU'VE BEEN THERE?!?
<lubot> <Julien> Except for my french dev friends which work hours on unity
<lubot> <Julien> What is snap ? I only know .deb ;-)
<wxl> it seems that some canonical employees have been reassigned to so-called snap advocacy so they're pushing hard on it
<lubot> <RedWolf> Emmm yes? It's my birthplace, remember? I go every time i have the chance
<wxl> simon, it's only too bad rafael doesn't speak the language anymore XD
<lubot> <RedWolf> I installed a snap once. It failed 😂
<lubot> <RedWolf> I still remember PIZZA 😍
<lubot> <RedWolf> Wait, that's Italian...
<wxl> i've only used them in core and had no problem
<lubot> <Simon> Bah. Let's go protest! Lol
<lubot> <Julien> I think it's a dead end, the battle is lost, the real standart is android packaging for apps
<lubot> <RedWolf> Yes. I'm calling for a pepperoni pizza.
<lubot> <RedWolf> But android itself isn't good at all.
<wxl> android packaging? :O
<wxl> i assume you mean .apk?
<lubot> <Julien> Yes, well, apps which are distributed for Android
<lubot> <Simon> @julienlavergne Snaps are Canonical's new fancy bloated proprietary-as-in-lack-of-collaboration packaging format. :P
<lubot> <RedWolf> Wait, so if we use Gnone3, Wayland, and we implement flatpak... Aren't we using Fedora?!
<lubot> <Julien> Remenber, I'm french and on phone, it's difficult :-)
<wxl> remember, rafael, a linux distro is entirely defined by its community
<wxl> (so, no)
<lubot> <RedWolf> Let's merge too!
<lubot> <RedWolf> Orgy!
<wxl> that sounds gay
<lubot> <RedWolf> Again, intention embedded
<lubot> <RedWolf> .__.
<wxl> embedded sounds gay too
<lubot> <RedWolf> LOL
<lubot> <RedWolf> Inserted?
<wxl> gay
<lubot> <Julien> if you remove the google stuff, it's not so bad (my Fairphone like it :-))
<lubot> <Simon> Oh, we can protest at LFNW by NOT talking about Snaps to anyone unless they ask. :P
<lubot> <RedWolf> I don't need a single bit of Google. I don't use it.
<wxl> i guess i don't see any significant value to apks except for their widespread usage. i'm not sure we'd have the same flexibility as we do with debs.
<wxl> i've been ridding myself of google slowly
<lubot> <Simon> Me too.
<wxl> once i discovered using an imap client caused an ip leak, that was enough
<wxl> webrtc enabled by default kind of sucks, too
<wxl> (which is another form of ip leak)
<lubot> <Julien> That's the point, it's widespread
<wxl> i guess i'd need to explore it further
<lubot> <Julien> Even Microsoft have difficulties to make apps for windows phone ...
<lubot> <Simon> But there's Telegram for that now ;}
<lubot> <RedWolf> Windows Phone project has been closed
<wxl> i guess that explains a lot. if microsoft is getting out of the convergence game, there's no reason to bother
<lubot> <RedWolf> but Samsung presented their S8 with "convergence". it runs On a monitor in desktop mode
<lubot> <RedWolf> also, there's an Android fork (can't recall its name) that works in multi-window, taskbar, etc. everybody's tempted on it
<wxl> well there you go. samsung clearly is providing competition and they OWN the non-iOS market, so again, why bother?
<wxl> tizen?
<lubot> <RedWolf> 😞
<lubot> <RedWolf> but Ubuntu Touch is beautiful
<wxl> tizen pass, actually, i think
<wxl> unfortunatelly, it's also massively insecure https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/04/samsungs-tizen-is-riddled-with-security-flaws-amateurishly-written/
<lubot> <RedWolf> no, not Tizen, a Chrome-thing
<lubot> <RedWolf> also, there're ChromeOS Images that run in x86 and amd64 machines now (desktop mode too)
<wxl> well that's what chromebooks are aren't they?
<lubot> <RedWolf> yup, normal laptops, more or less
<lyn||ian> I really wonder what this means for say ubiquity
<wxl> it's sad. my friend warned me there was little hope of surviving in the mobile market
<wxl> should say nothing, really
<wxl> did you make the telegram public, simon?
<lubot> <RedWolf> you can use t.me urls
<wxl> that's what i intend
<wxl> hey @tsimonq2 make the telegram public
<wxl> also make us all admins @tsimonq2
<lubot> <RedWolf> @tsimonq2 do it! do it! do it! do it! do it! do it! do it! do it!
<lubot> <RedWolf> omg, I just realised you can expand names,  @wxl23
<lubot> <RedWolf> ...using TAB key
<wxl> unfortunately @vikingredwolf on this end you can't see the actual telegram username. it's.. dumb.
<wxl> i need to file a bug
<lubot> <RedWolf> yup, the bridge isn't "fully" working
<wxl> cuz you mean it doesn't show images?
<lubot> <RedWolf> no
<wxl> what do you mean then?
<lubot> <RedWolf> can you see diz?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> all that gay talk from before was registered on our public channel XD
<lubot> <RedWolf> O.O
<lubot> <RedWolf> /me changes Lubuntu official wallpaper into pink
<lyn||ian> yay
<lubot> <RedWolf> /me adds Britney as startup sound
<wxl> ewwww
<lubot> <RedWolf> "oops I did it again" mainly
 * lyn||ian ends up thinking about #ubuntu-release oh wait you meant britney spears eww
<lubot> <RedWolf> yer XD
<wxl> yeah that's just offensive
<lubot> <RedWolf> .__.
<wxl> you know i have no idea why it shows you as <RedWolf> here. based on others, it should show <Rafael>
<lubot> <RedWolf> no, there's no such Rafael in my Telegram account
<wxl> oh ok that explains it
<wxl> mus tbe an address book thing over here
<lubot> <RedWolf> how does it show?
<wxl> <RedWolf>
<lubot> <RedWolf> good :)
<lubot> <RedWolf> OMG! I just realised that Canonical will drop all the QML technology
<wxl> oh yeah
<wxl> they'll be kind of getting rid of Qt
<lubot> <RedWolf> yes! back to pure GTK
<lubot> <RedWolf> this means that a Lubuntu going to Qt/QML just for Unity compatibility shouldn't be a goal at all
<wxl> yeah no not at all
<wxl> it would be because GTK sucks XD
<lubot> <RedWolf> GTK3 is better
<lubot> <Simon> Oh.
<wxl> better
<wxl> not good
<lubot> <Simon> Qt is WAY better :P
<lubot> <Simon> Amirite?
<wxl> hey @tsimonq2 is it public?
<lubot> <RedWolf> I confess I never liked Qt
<lyn||ian> uh probably not all yes
<lubot> <Simon> @wxl23 hm?
<wxl> make the telegram group public
<lubot> <RedWolf> walter, prepare your body for GTK4 ;)
<lubot> <RedWolf> (fully integrated with Wayland)
<lubot> <Walter> oh
<lubot> <Simon> @wxl23 What happens when you make a Telegram group a supergroup?
<lubot> <Walter> it's a group not a channel
<lubot> <Walter> boooooo
<lubot> <Simon> Changing to supergroup here if that's OK with you, @wxl23
<wxl> unfortunately i don't think that will do it :(
<lubot> <RedWolf> what's the difference?
<wxl> it's ok with me @tsimonq2 if you can get a public short link but i can't freaking figure it out
<Unit193> wxl: You guys switching to sddm?
<wxl> Unit193: presently, no. why?
<Unit193> Of course not now, but with LXQt.
<lyn||ian> Unit193, is upstream default
<tsimonq2> Unit193: I think so.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Unless we're told otherwise, yes.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: And by "told", I mean an overwhelming response from the community or the TB or something like that.
<lyn||ian> isn't kubuntu using sddm now
<tsimonq2> Yes, they are.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Do you have matterbridge.toml open on your end?
<wxl> tsimonq2: not anymore
<wxl> maybe you're using webhooks to get updates???
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bah just let me do
<lubot> <Simon> @wxl23 READ https://github.com/42wim/matterbridge/blob/master/matterbridge.toml.sample#L615
<lubot> <Simon> Use your freaking eyes next time! :P
<lubot> <Walter> i read that diphead
<lubot> <Walter> i read that diphead
<lubot> <Walter> read that!
<tsimonq2> wxl: HEY
<lubot> <Simon> HEY
<lubot> <Simon> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<wxl> how did you get the chat id? probably because you have direct access to the bot..
<tsimonq2> Nope.
<tsimonq2> wxl: All it needed was the BOT id. The bot has access to the messages, therefore it shows up in the bot's read-only API thing.
<wxl> except the bot id starts with a 3, not the -1 you are using
<wxl> the chat id is always a large negative number.
<wxl> if you use the `getMe` method you can see the bot id, which is part of the token. not the same.
<tsimonq2> No. That's not what you need. You need the bot ID, then going to that HTTP page I PMed you, associated with each message is the channel ID the message came from.
<tsimonq2> Let me prove it to you. One sec.
<tsimonq2> There, I intentionally Ctrl + C'ed out.
<wxl> yeah i was using curl calls
<tsimonq2> wxl: Look at that link I PMed you;
<tsimonq2> {"ok":true,"result":[{"update_id":199811973,
<wxl> oh WEIRD
<tsimonq2> "message":{"message_id":50,"from":{"id":209628372,"first_name":"Simon","last_name":"Quigley","username":"tsimonq2"},"chat":{"id":-1001092992674,"title":"Lubuntu Devel","type":"supergroup"},"date":1491426548,"text":"Hai"}}]}
<wxl> why does it not work when it's connected?
<tsimonq2> The ID is right there. See it?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Because when it's connected, it removes the messages from there.
<wxl> well that's freaking annoying. didn't see that documented anywhere
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok, I'll turn it back on now. Watch that screen.
<lubot> <Simon> Hai
<tsimonq2> wxl: I know, that took me about an hour of messing around to figure out. ;)
<wxl> so dumb
<tsimonq2> I know. Really dumb.
<wxl> now let's see if i can leverage the api to get the username
<tsimonq2> Please do.
<tsimonq2> Then if you recompile it, we can run that then. :)
<wxl> because then we can use @username for chat_id and even if it changes it's no big deal
<tsimonq2> Yep yep.
<wxl> s/recompile/edit/
<tsimonq2> No, there's a binary.
<wxl> yeah but we shouldn't need to recompile it
<wxl> unless it's hardcoded to be a freaking integer
<tsimonq2> Ok, you'll see when you try to edit it. :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: If you wish, I can stop the bot for a minute to get #lubuntu and #lubuntu-offtopic bots as well?
<wxl> sure
<wxl> it does not have a username
<tsimonq2> Ok, well I'm INTENTIONALLY Ctrl + C'ing this then. One sec.
<wxl> {"ok":true,"result":{"id":-1001092992674,"title":"Lubuntu Devel","type":"supergroup"}}
<wxl> looking at https://core.telegram.org/bots/api#chat it would have username if it was a thing
<tsimonq2> This is also a test.
<tsimonq2> Test.
<lubot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<tsimonq2> Oh bah.
<lubot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now maybe?
<tsimonq2> Good.
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-06
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> What do we do with Lubuntu Devel group now?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What do you mean?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Nothing. Group's empty.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...no?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Devel. Not Development.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It just got renamed. Bug on your end.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yup
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> My telegram was keeping two of them.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Sorted out.
<lubot> <wxl23> @tsimonq2 https://twitter.com/telegram/status/849942275161550849 I can see it but it's greyed out— only the owner can change it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> My computer is broken 😞
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I can't do Lubuntu stuff now
<lubot> <julienlavergne> I'm sure it's the one with gnome-ubuntu on it, my voodoo worked :-p
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne @VikingRedwolf @wxl23 You guys generally around?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yer
<wxl> yep
<wxl> you do what i said to do? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's see if Julien is around then
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looking now
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Huh? What are you guys onto?
<wxl> i don't know what he's doing but i asked him to make the group public
<wxl> and got him the info on how to do so
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> So I could never say PENIS?
<wxl> you can't anyways
<wxl> as you can see in the group description, the telegram group is bound by the irc guideluines :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Damn
<lubot> <tsimonq2> t.me/lubuntudevel
<wxl> Niiiice
<wxl> let's get imgur fixed and then we'll go bloggy
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Cute
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyways
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I was hoping all three of you were around, so we can chat about LXQt :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd like Julien's opinion as well as the opinion of you guys
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or should I just send an email and poke you guys?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> We could make an appointment.
<wxl> i think an email to lubuntu-devel is probably best
<wxl> i mean WE are not it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright. That works. I have an... update of sorts. ;)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Who is redwolf- ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lyn||ian: You should consider getting a Telegram account and joining this channel, for when you don't have IRC open.
<lubot> <wxl23> We should update a patch to do that for Telegram
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do what?
<lubot> <wxl23> Get a user list
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah yeah gotcha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That would be cool
<lubot> <wxl23> Should be trivial
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's just JS, so it should be easy.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, Yeah, my thought exactly
<lubot> <wxl23> Well and beyond that it's just REST
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> BTW @wxl23, are there any good docs for working with REST APIs that you can recommend?
<lubot> <wxl23> Those coming from the API developer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, No, REST APIs in general
<lubot> <wxl23> Not that I know of. It's fairly simple
<lubot> <wxl23> Just keep in mind standard HTTP is GET
<lubot> <wxl23> And arguments are like url?arg=val&arg=val&arg=val
<lubot> <wxl23> You can make cURL or wget handle POST or whatever
<lubot> <wxl23> Remember to quote everything
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> Nevermind wxl
<wxl> i know :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @lubuntu_bot, Who's that? O.o
<wxl> um that's our bot
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<wxl> that explains the "bot."
<wxl> weird, i know.
<wxl> images now show up on irc so be careful what you send :)
<tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf: No more gay porn .__.
<meetingology> tsimonq2: Error: "VikingRedwolf:" is not a valid command.
<tsimonq2> BAH
<wxl> just .@
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> LOL
<wxl>  @tsimonq2 the bot token should theoretically be able to handle any amount of streams the way i see it. that said, you could just set up a new daemon on the server to do whatever you want. that said, there's python interfaces, such as https://github.com/datamachine/twx.botapi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah, ok.
<wxl>  @tsimonq2 although: https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc/issues/29
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-07
<elky> tsimonq2: while i'm sure this is hilarious between you two, please consider that other people read what you say and form an opinion of the project based on your behaviour.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> It seems i have to fix my bouncer again. Grunt!
<wxl> what's the issue, elky?
<tsimonq2> elky: I apologize, it was meant entirely as a joke.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I love elks :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I believe this statement is what he was referring to: "tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf: No more gay porn .__."
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm logged in as redwolf-
<wxl> ahh
<tsimonq2> That's our running inside joke. :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> And i need a good android client
<tsimonq2> But we might want to keep it off of #lubuntu-devel now...
<wxl> yes i know. and yes, we do.
<tsimonq2> elky: Again, apologies.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Apologies? Meh XD
<tsimonq2> elky: VikingRedwolf = redwolf = Rafael Laguna fwiw
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yup
<tsimonq2> wxl: If you're curious what I'm working on: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-next/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages
<wxl> OOOOOOOOoooOOOoooOOooOOOooOOoooOOoooooooooo
<tsimonq2> wxl: Fancy, right?
<wxl> so fancy
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm working with a VM and snapshots, and I'm getting this to work how I want it to.
<tsimonq2> wxl: So far I've dropped two stupid deps... like, why do we install LXDE when lubuntu-qt-desktop is installed?!?!?
<wxl> nice
<wxl> when you get it fixed up lemme know and i'll test it out
<tsimonq2> I plan on getting done for Monday
<wxl> well
<wxl> might be a nice thing to have once ZZ is released :)
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I wanted to meet with the whole Lubuntu team sometime next week and present my schematics and such
<tsimonq2> Present a roadmap now that this stupid thing is fixed and it looks good,
<wxl> do it after ZZ is released, tho
<wxl> or you'll probably just get ignored :)
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> Well
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: I mean just have an INTERNAL meeting with Lubuntu CORE people to ask y'all about roadmaps going forward
<tsimonq2> wxl: And once we ALL decide on something, go super public
<tsimonq2> (like, more than IRC(
<tsimonq2> )
<tsimonq2> )
<wxl> yeah sounds good
<wxl> i'm just saying we're all going to be dealing with release, so do it after that :)
<tsimonq2> Ah, got it
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> wrong chan
<tsimonq2> wxl: TIL when someone installs lubuntu-qt-desktop, they pull in KDE, GNOME, *and* Qt libraries.
<tsimonq2> wxl: This is going to be fun to fix.
<lubot> <wxl23> Hah
<lyn||ian> tsimonq2, I do not have a smartphone
<lyn||ian> so what would that get me when I don't have irc open
<lubot> <wxl23> We need to make an IRC to shortwave bridge for you XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah XD
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Don't forget the corresponding merge proposal, easier for  patches :-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, I'm just gonna hack on it and keep uploading to the unstable PPA, and when I have what I want, I'll submit an MP :)
<lubot> <wxl23> Hey @tsimonq2 could you turn off joins and parts?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, I thought that was?
<lubot> <wxl23> It came back?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Idk
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-08
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Final] (20170408) has been added
#lubuntu-devel 2017-04-09
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne This might be something you can answer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1213566
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1213566 in lxde-common (Ubuntu) "Migrating lxde from ConsoleKit to logind" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lynorian> wow a lot more testcases are done than I expected
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-02
<lubot2> Kum Thong Mak was added by: Kum Thong Mak
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> This Week in Lubuntu Development #1 - https://lubuntu.me/this-week-in-lubuntu-development-1/
<lubot2> * acheronuk waits to see a 'This week in...... "Writing 'This week in...' blog posts"'
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahahahaha
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Inception!
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3924.mp4
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> ❤️
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> Then... Lubuntu will continue under LXDE on the next LTS?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, For 18.04, yes.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, 😢
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> 😡
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> Not a bad move i guess
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Stability
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> yep
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> some distros ships with lxqt, but i think it need more polish
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, LXQt has been perfectly stable and reliable for me.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I've used it for the past year with little to no problems.
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> A lot of time passed from the last time i tested LXQT
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> for sure its better now
<lynorian> I find it usable if you can get the default settings right I am using it right now
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Exactly.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: re the newsletter we're not the first flavor in a decade to switch our graphical *BROWSER* :)
<tsimonq2> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<tsimonq2> Why did I say browser?
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> This is why I like having it on the blog, so I can update it. :P
<simonizor[m]> This is dumb:  It will stay unofficially supported, and the packages will only be supported in the Ubuntu archive for nine months after the release. After that, you need to update to 18.10 to recieve the latest updates.
<simonizor[m]> You might as well just install Ubuntu Server and install LXQt from there
<wxl> that's no more supported
<simonizor[m]> You're gonna pull all of the LXQt packages from the repos in 9 months?
<simonizor[m]> If not, it'll work fine
<wxl> no
<wxl> they just won't be supported beyond 9 months
<wxl> which will be true no matter what flavour of ubuntu you start from
<simonizor[m]> Well, they already work fine as is in 18.04 daily... I dunno why you'd even put out a release at that point lol
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-03
<wxl> no, they don't work fine
<simonizor[m]> Yeah, they do
<simonizor[m]> I've been running it since 18.04 daily started
<tsimonq2> simonizor[m]: We *aren't* putting out a Lubuntu Next release, that's the point.
<simonizor[m]> Other than a few derps on from LXQt packaging, it's been smooth
<tsimonq2> They're supported by Ubuntu for only nine months.
<tsimonq2> After that, bugs get closed as won'tfix for Bionic.
<tsimonq2> We're declaring that.
<tsimonq2> Going forward, it will be different, but we have to get the LTS out of the way.
<tsimonq2> You also have to understand that we can't just pull the packages.
<tsimonq2> Not only is it a lot of work that we don't have control to do (so it means a bug for each one), it then really breaks upgrades.
<simonizor[m]> Seems pretty lame.  I can install any other DE on Ubuntu LTS and have it be supported for the whole term of the LTS regardless of whether there's an offical flavor or not
<tsimonq2> This isn't any other DE.
<tsimonq2> We're declaring that we won't support LXQt for the length of the LTS.
<tsimonq2> That's it.
<tsimonq2> You can use it, but you do so at your own risk.
<simonizor[m]> So don't put a package on an LTS release for it
<simonizor[m]> You doing so and then not supporting it after 9 months is highly confusing and pretty silly
<tsimonq2> *We don't have the power to do that.*
<tsimonq2> We DO have the power to say what we will support.
<tsimonq2> And, it's treating it like a normal release.
<tsimonq2> Normal releases get nine months of support.
<tsimonq2> This is what Kubuntu did when Plasma 5 was introduced.
<tsimonq2> It's the recommended protocol.
<tsimonq2> So, don't be calling US stupid.
<tsimonq2> You're welcome to upgrade to 18.10.
<tsimonq2> (When it comes out.)
<tsimonq2> The long and short of this is: the announcement we've put out is the appropriate action to take here.
<simonizor[m]> Yeah, no.  Advising people to do that in the first place is extra silly.
<tsimonq2> That's your opinion.
<tsimonq2> I'm following protocol.
<simonizor[m]> I wanted to like LXQt, but I just don't think y'all are going to be able to pull of what I hoped.  Lumina, on the other hand, is already there.
<tsimonq2> LXQt isn't supported by us in Xenial, by the way.
<tsimonq2> And again, that's your opinion.
<lubot2> <Sergio_Security> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/Vj6IPVM.jpg Looks like photobucket doesn't like hotlinking :S
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Aww :(
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I'll fix that tomorrow.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Thanks for noticing.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, (it's April 2nd for me)
<lubot2> <Wolfenprey> 3 here.
<wlwl2> hi
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Hello
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Hello .__.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> http://news.softpedia.com/news/lubuntu-next-is-adopting-the-calamares-installer-continues-to-be-in-development-520533.shtml
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> :)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] (20180403) has been added
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu ISOs are going to get a respin.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I wouldn't bother testing yet.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I'll update everyone here once there is an ISO which is candidate.
<lyn||orian> wow I never realized that
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-04
<lubot> Patrik was added by: Patrik
<lubot> <Patrik> Bom dia grupo este tendo problemas para editar meu fstab pata swp e sistema de arquivos ext4 da um erro no direito
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180404)
<lubot3> <brli7848> [新聞] 他帶香腸入住　被飯店列黑名單17年！
<lubot3> http://www.ptt.cc/bbs/gossiping/M.1522833608.A.E60.html
<lubot3> <brli7848> Sry, wrong channel
<lubot3> Sun5h1ne was added by: Sun5h1ne
<lyn||orian> https://github.com/galculator/galculator/issues/37
<ubot93> Issue 37 in galculator/galculator "galculator is dead. Simon Flöry welcomes forks. See attached conversation." [Open]
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> ack
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 closed pull request #25: Start pules audio volume control and a page for chapter4 (master...master) https://git.io/vx3zI
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Can someone edit the Lubuntu Wikipedia page reflecting the stuff announced in the devel newsletter?
<lyn||orian> yeah I want that ubiquity bug fixed as well but that is why I have been testing alternate only which does not use ubiquity
<tsimonq2> Right.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to bionic: https://git.io/vxDCX
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic 806639a Simon Quigley: Add minimal install option.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to bionic: https://git.io/vxD8n
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic 62fb253 Simon Quigley: Comment out zram-config because encrypted LVM doesn't want to work, LP: #1759732.
<tsimonq2> I'm working with slangasek to see if that last commit can be reverted.
<lubot3> AlexanderS4 was added by: AlexanderS4
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot3> <AlexanderS4> Hello!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to bionic: https://git.io/vxDg4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic a48ea3d Simon Quigley: Revert "Comment out zram-config because encrypted LVM doesn't want to work, LP: #1759732."...
<Kamilion> incidentally, I had a lot of problems with zram on my images. One of the first things I dumped. How's beta looking?
<tsimonq2> Beta's had some trouble with the desktop ISO but is otherwise looking good.
<Kamilion> I should expect an ISO tonight?
<lubot3> <Schyken> Same
<tsimonq2> Probably tomorrow or Friday.
<lubot3> <Schyken> *glares at @tsimonq2*
<tsimonq2> XD
<Kamilion> Cool. Good to hear. I was getting scared shitless I wouldn't be able to get my package tree in order before the official day of release
<tsimonq2> hehe
<Kamilion> i did some work against a daily that should have been last months's beta1
<Kamilion> so things are mostly already in order
<Kamilion> I'm kinda pissed qupzilla is gone though
<Kamilion> Falkon now wants phonon and I don't want it to install phonon and all the media library crap along with it
<Kamilion> nothin' y'all can do about it though
<Kamilion> nor would I want to stand in the path of progress
<tsimonq2> Qupzilla was superseded by Falkon.
<tsimonq2> And, because the Debian maintainer doesn't want to budge, only Qupzilla is in Debian.
<tsimonq2> So, if you can find a solution for Falkon, I'll be happy to evaluate it.
<Kamilion> Qupzilla changed names to Falkon and joined KDE
<Kamilion> so there's no solution.
<Kamilion> the author's doing what he wants to do.
<Kamilion> i can just as easily install phonon with no backend
<tsimonq2> Then, there you go.
<Kamilion> it's just an annoyance to have some random audio processing library thrown on for no good reason at all
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> I dunno what to say, man.
<Kamilion> qupzilla worked just fine with all the internal QTWebkit stuff
<Kamilion> html5 video still worked just fine
<Kamilion> even after I stripped 300MB worth of libs and apps out of lubuntu
<Kamilion> not even av52 was left
<Kamilion> incidentally, I've been noticing some annoyances with CUPS
<Kamilion> I can't seem to get rid of all the useless printer drivers
<Kamilion> all I want is PDF
<Kamilion> and it keeps demanding i have hplip and foomatic around
<Kamilion> any idea who I might be able to talk to on that issue?
<tsimonq2> File a bug I think.
<Kamilion> not gonna file a bug until I talk to someone about it
<Kamilion> no sense wasting a LP# for something that won't get done
<tsimonq2> I can bring it up.
<Kamilion> i just need to know whom to speak to, to verify if it's even something that is reasonable to do.
<Kamilion> so far as I can tell, everything works fine in 16.04
<Kamilion> but time marches ever forward
<tsimonq2> I'd try #ubuntu-desktop
<Kamilion> k, good bet. Thanks.
<tsimonq2> np
<lyn||orian> gah my desktop having hardware problems is not good and now I have an incomplete bug about it
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @lyn||orian, Which one?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I had a crazy bug triaging session tonight.
<lyn||orian> bug 1436509
<ubot93> Bug 1436509 in xserver-xorg-input-mouse (Ubuntu) "cursor not visible but mouse moves on first login after install" [High, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436509
<lubot3> Jyoti was added by: Jyoti
<lyn||orian> tsimonq2 well there are always alternates although there is the translation bug that nio reported
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Wait what?
<lyn||orian> bug 1754646
<ubot93> Bug 1754646 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Texts in the dialogue in Swedish is faulty in Lubuntu alternate Bionic beta 1" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754646
<lyn||orian> tsimonq2, ping me when respins are done
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @lyn||orian, Ok
<wxl> @tsimonq2: nice to see the ubiquity bug finally getting some attention on -release
<tsimonq2> wxl: Because I put my foot down and screamed loudly. :P
<wxl> well good on ya
<tsimonq2> wxl: Encrypted LVM installs should be good now too.
<tsimonq2> ;)
<wxl> you the man
<wxl> bbl pong calls
<tsimonq2> o/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to bionic: https://git.io/vxSOK
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic 4bc6b3a Adam Conrad: Seed samba-common-bin explicitly to live-share, as a missed recommends of cifs-utils
<shark1> I found the following issue in Lubuntu 18.04 beta2: after I logged into my wi-fi network then logged out of the live-usb session then logged back in to the live-usb session two wi-fi network applets appeared on the lxpanel. I did not a bug that addressed this issue and I assume there lxpanel setting issue. Any comments would be helpful.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @shark1, Hum. Mind running `ubuntu-bug network-manager-gnome`?
<shark1> lubut3: done
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Got a link?
<shark1> lubot3:no 
<krytarik> LP #1761606 on that, and we've also got LP #1685502 in Xubuntu.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1761606 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Two Wi-Fi network applets appear after logging back into live-usb Lubuntu 18.04 session." [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761606
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1685502 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Network manager icon appears twice on start up, from time to time" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685502
<tsimonq2> Dup time.
<krytarik> Yeah, but please in the right direction. :P
<tsimonq2> Heh.
<tsimonq2> krytarik: This ain't an Xfce panel bug.
<krytarik> Yes, that's what I'm saying. :)
<tsimonq2> So, sec...
<krytarik> Until now, we thought it was though.
<tsimonq2> There we go.
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Maybe someone can voluntell the Ayatana people to figure this out. :P
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180405)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been updated (20180405)
<tsimonq2> lyn||orian: ^^^^^^
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
<lynorian> tsimonq2, I will after I eat something 
<tsimonq2> lynorian: OK.
<lubot3> <Jacob Kim> Good to see iso getting ready
<lubot3> <coolpolygons> @tsimonq2 how are the 18.04 images going?
<tsimonq2> They're coming along.
<tsimonq2> Just having some bumps in the road.
<lubot3> <coolpolygons> @tsimonq2 got it
<lubot3> <coolpolygons> @tsimonq2 btw, trying to join the dev channel using riot, what is the room id? #lubuntu-devel isnt working
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @coolpolygons, #lubuntu:disroot.org
<coolpolygons[m]> Thx man
<tsimonq2> np :)
<coolpolygons[m]> Is the irc a more favorable way of communicating than telegram, or does it not matter
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to bionic: https://git.io/vxSV6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic 2516455 Simon Quigley: Make sure the slideshow is installed...
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-06
<lyn||orian> tsimonq2, more problems needing another respin ?
<tsimonq2> lyn||orian: Nope.
<lyn||orian> ok
 * lyn||orian tries to make sense of the tracker then
<tsimonq2> Test 04.
<tsimonq2> That's the one that'll be released.
<tsimonq2> Not 05.
<lyn||orian> oh did nio test against 04 and not realize a respin was coming?
<lyn||orian>  bug 1761636 
<ubot93> Bug 1761636 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed no network install 18.04 final beta" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761636
<lyn||orian> tsimonq2, ^
<tsimonq2> I just about freaked out until I realized this is a dup of the bug they've been trying to sort out for hours.
<lyn||orian> oh this is what they are  talking about in #ubuntu-release
<tsimonq2> It's the same error.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Beta 2] has been marked as ready
<Kamilion> ahah, that's the notification I was looking for :3
<Kamilion> so, i've been wondering this for a while
<Kamilion> I'm rather confused with the packages that are part of /pool/ on the ISO; some of them are sort of obvious, some are a little more questionable to me like rdate and mouseemu... why are they there?
<Kamilion> and, more importantly, if I spin an ISO without a package pool at all; I havn't noticed anything actually break for a number of years now.
<Kamilion> so in what situations do those debs get used?
<Kamilion> release upgrades? networkless installs?
<tsimonq2> That.
<Kamilion> both? The former? the latter?
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<Kamilion> ...
<tsimonq2> !
<Kamilion> okay, so since I never release upgrade with a disc, and I don't do networkless installs; I'm safe with the scripts I already have.
<Kamilion> (said scripts have been removing /pool since 12.04)
<Kamilion> Hm. Wonder if it's better to remove ubuiquity, I've never supported installations, only live-boots.
<Kamilion> I think maybe I'll go that route for 18.04
<Kamilion> (if one wanted an installation; it would be easier to use the official ISO, and apply my package lists from synaptic instead)
<Kamilion> otherwise all my live customizations are gonna get in the way, I think.
 * Kamilion wanders off to throw the daily into Customizer and see what breaks
<Kamilion> need me to poke at the autologin stuff at all?
<tsimonq2> Hm?
<Kamilion> traffic in #ubuntu-release indicates some issues are occuring with autologin
<tsimonq2> ?
<Kamilion> i rely on the autologin behavior having a password behind it
<Kamilion> I see you're trying to work around it by clearing the password for the live user?
<Kamilion> reason being, I have openssh-server installed; and authorized_keys logins only; sshd_config has password authentication disabled.
<tsimonq2> We're good.
<Kamilion> it gets unhappy when accounts have blank passwords.
<Kamilion> You're good; but I may not be.
<tsimonq2> Then ask in #ubuntu-release.
<tsimonq2> This isn't the right channel to talk about #ubuntu-release.
<Kamilion> I have to muck around with package changes on the lubuntu ISO anyway.
<Kamilion> Do you want me to go poke my nose into the autologin stuff while I'm doing what I'm doing anyway?
<tsimonq2> Your choice.
 * Kamilion shrugs
<Kamilion> Alright then.
<Kamilion> Just thought I'd offer.
<krytarik> The password of the live user being empty is no workaround for anything fwiw, it's supposed to be like this.
<Kamilion> krytarik: generally has ended up to be either 'ubuntu' or 'lubuntu' for the past loooong time.
<krytarik> The user name, yes.
<Kamilion> no, the password.
<krytarik> ...
<Kamilion> once I figured out what it was, I never bothered changing it in my ISO generation scripts.
<wxl[m]> According to release, Ubuntu has had an empty password for a long time.
<Kamilion> Huh. Wonder if it's something that customizer's doing then.
<Kamilion> Lemme go delve into the source, since I'm stuck as the current maintainer.
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/customizer/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=passwd&type=
<Kamilion> hm, i print a warning if 999:999 exists
<Kamilion> because as far as I know, casper generates the user as part of startup
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/customizer/blob/master/src/actions/rebuild.py#L61
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/customizer/blob/master/src/gui.py.in#L384
<Kamilion> /etc/casper.conf has USERNAME= changed, but I don't see any password setting
<shark1> Is it normal for Xpad to open for first time Lubuntu 18.04 with an error window?
<tsimonq2> shark1: What does the error window say?
<shark1> tsimonq2: I filed a bug against Xpad Bug# 1761645 please look at and tell me if its a legimate bug.
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> Hm.
<Kamilion> wxl[m]: yeah, everything I can see in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/25adduser indicates it should be a blank password too
<Kamilion> maybe I'm just going crazy -- it WAS 'ubuntu' at one point, right?
<Kamilion> i'm going crazy.
<Kamilion> i just pulled the casper source for 10.04, same crypt.
<Kamilion> Sorry, my assertion is completely incorrect
<Kamilion> and now I have no idea where I ran into the behavior where it had a password when one returns to the greeter
<Kamilion> !!!
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/zXiWb/90f0066fa5.png
<Kamilion> Minimal installation?! <3 <3 <3
<Kamilion> Let's see how well this Synology NAS's virtual machine setup works
<Kamilion> alright, watched syslog, didn't see any errors or warnings that jumped out at me.
<Kamilion> aha, i saw a qemu bios screen
<Kamilion> it DID reboot correctly after I hit enter.
<Kamilion> huh. I don't notice a reduction in packages at all..
<Kamilion> i guess minimal doesn't do what it says yet
<acheronuk> Kamilion: what should be removed: https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu/tree/desktop-gtk.minimal-remove
<Kamilion> aye, they were not
<acheronuk> since lubuntu is pretty minimal anyway, a big list would be overkill
<Kamilion> that's pretty much the list I expected
<Kamilion> does it remove the dependants those bring in too?
<acheronuk> no
<Kamilion> ... Oh.
<Kamilion> Well... That's... mostly disappointing.
<acheronuk> Kamilion: look at the ubuntu one: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu.bionic/desktop.minimal-remove
<acheronuk> that has a list of unused depends/rdepends
<Kamilion> I go quite a bit farther.
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/master/buildscripts/bionic/05-purgelist.synpkg
<acheronuk> which I guess lubuntu will get added to refine it
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/master/buildscripts/bionic/02-purgelist.synpkg
<Kamilion> i don't have clean lists for the lib* packages yet.
<Kamilion> that's actually what I'm working on right now.
<Kamilion> and qupzilla -> falkon, which now depends on phonon4qt5 which depends on gstreamer
<Kamilion> with all the additional media libraries it wants now, I might as well just sigh and go with chromium-browser instead of falkon
<Kamilion> not much of a difference in disk space; althoug at least all the falkon QT dependancies are reusable
<Kamilion> the iso artifact I end up with is meant to be run with TORAM=Yes anyway
<Tyeth> Hey everybody, just a quick question, is there a magnet link for the 18.04 LTS beta?
<Tyeth> nevermind, finally dug it out, on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/beta-2/
<lubot3> correapabloivan was added by: correapabloivan
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-07
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3930.png
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> https://i.imgur.com/sPOINxb.png
<coolpolygons[m]> Looking good
<coolpolygons[m]> Meanwhile participating in code jam so cant even sleep rn ugh
<lubot3> <joancipria> @tsimonq2, So cool 😍😍. Are you using it as your daily use os?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @joancipria, I am :)
<lubot3> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Not bad! It´s the new Android?
<lubot3> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x140) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3932.webp
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> 😆
<lubot3> <Wolfenprey> Seriously, looks good!
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Little more than a gig of RAM on idle with QTerminal running an SSH session, Thunderbird, and Telegram.
<lubot3> <Wolfenprey> Not bad at all!
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> ikr :D
<lubot3> <Jyoti> @tsimonq2, But, Simon,  how did you solve the problem of the lack of a wifi connection? When I installed Lubuntu Next 1804 from the daily release, the wifi does not connect ...
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @Jyoti, This is on a desktop computer.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I need to solve that still.
<lubot3> <Jyoti> ok
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> And alas, Lubuntu Next 18.04 will not be released, just kept as a daily ISO.
<lubot3> <Jyoti> days ago, I installed, via the terminal, the PPA and desktop of lubuntu LXQt on Ubuntu 1804 (on a desktop) and wifi worked that way
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Let's see if I can figure it out.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-02
<guiverc> 19.04 qa-test install; i've got a case where there is [step 7] no "Erase disk" option offered, but only "Manual partitioning" - is this of interest? or shall I ignore.  (disk has small sda1 linuxswap & sda2 reiser)
<lubot> m_idr was added by: m_idr
<lubot> <kc2bez> @guiverc [<guiverc> 19.04 qa-test install; i've got a case where there is [step 7] no "Era …], If it has swap you will need to turn it off with a `sudo swapoff -a`. Erase disk should be presented after that.
<guiverc_d> thanks kc2bez
<lubot> andruv was added by: andruv
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: libfm-qt (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.14.1-0ubuntu2] (lubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: libqtxdg (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-0ubuntu1 => 3.3.1-0ubuntu2] (lubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lxqt-qtplugin (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.0-0ubuntu2 => 0.14.0-0ubuntu3] (lubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lxqt-build-tools (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-0ubuntu1 => 0.6.0-2ubuntu1] (lubuntu) (sync)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: pythonqt (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2-10build3 => 3.2-10ubuntu1] (lubuntu) (sync)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGINGcb3001e7d9e4: merge from debian buster] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGINGcb3001e7d9e4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING73e2e10e1cc5: Rebuild against qtbase-abi-5-12-2 Update symbols from build logs for all…] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING73e2e10e1cc5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGa15885bf394c: Upload to disco - No change rebuild against qtbase-abi-5-12-2] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGa15885bf394c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING84d3a834031c: Upload to disco - Rebuild against qtbase-abi-5-12-2 - Explicity build depend on…] rikmills (Rik Mills) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING84d3a834031c
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks @acheronuk
<lubot> <acheronuk> np :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I haven't checked but please make sure to tag if you haven't already :)
<lubot> <acheronuk> I did tag. Forgot on the 1st one so had to go back and do it :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok :0
<lynorian> wxl thanks for showing me that extension I am looking into it now
<wxl> lynorian: which one???
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: all of them!  *shot*
<lynorian> wxl looking at https://robpol86.github.io/sphinxcontrib-versioning/
<lynorian> which had to deal with changing the theme to something supported by that at first
<wxl> ah right
<lynorian> I like bootstrap but would not sure it works https://github.com/Robpol86/sphinxcontrib-versioning/issues/59 is not good as orgianal maintainer no longer has it 
<ubot93> Issue 59 in Robpol86/sphinxcontrib-versioning "Project orphaned?" [Open]
<lynorian> wxl seems entirely broken on python 3.6
<lynorian> so I think this is broken? 
<lubot> Abraham Martinez Diaz was added by: Abraham Martinez Diaz
<wxl> bummer
<lubot> <Abraham Martinez Diaz> Hello i'm new to this group
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hello!
<lynorian> hello
<lubot> <Abraham Martinez Diaz> I am from Venezuela
<lubot> <Abraham Martinez Diaz> 🇻🇪
<lynorian> glad I created a branch for this expirement
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Abraham Martinez Diaz [I am from Venezuela], We have a Spanish group too :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://telegram.lubuntu.me/español
<lubot> <Abraham Martinez Diaz> 👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [https://telegram.lubuntu.me/español], @teward001 that's broken
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That should go to https://t.me/lubuntues
<lubot> <Abraham Martinez Diaz> guys I'm using lubuntu 19.04 and there's an error with inkscape
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Abraham Martinez Diaz [guys I'm using lubuntu 19.04 and there's an error with inkscape], You're probably better visiting our support channel :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<lynorian> tsimonq2: that is the development version though
<lubot> <Abraham Martinez Diaz> Thanks 😁
<wxl> yeah well it might also be an inkscape issue
<wxl> we don't ship inkscape
<lubot> <Abraham Martinez Diaz> python-uniconvertor no esta disponible por apt install
<wxl> yeah that hasn't existed since xenial
<wxl> it's a suggest for disco. you shouldn't be getting those automatically
<wxl> that said @tsimonq2 if you know who does inkscape, you might want to get them to fix their package :/
<lubot> * tsimonq2 blames @Eickmeyer ;)
<wxl> i don't understand how it's been broken since xenial. bionic and cosmic have the same issues
<lubot> <Abraham Martinez Diaz> @wxl [<wxl> yeah that hasn't existed since xenial], 😮
<lubot> * Eickmeyer throws a smelly fish at @tsimonq2
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Something, something, upstream Debian.
<wxl> yeah...... even in jessie! https://packages.debian.org/jessie/inkscape
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> I get a lot of inkscape bug reports in my inbox, and it's all upstream.
<wxl> jimminy christmas ruby is a suggestion?! are they high?
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Probably the same upstream packager that decided some audio plugins developed only for that software should somehow be exposed to the rest of the system.
 * Eickmeyer could rant further
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T36: Fix full disk encryption on BIOS systems.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T36#353
<lynorian> yeah I pulled an ECHAN
<Eickmeyer> lynorian, wxl: Obviously too late to get it in 19.04, but maybe packaged and SRU'd to 18.04?
 * Eickmeyer is NOT volunteering. ;)
<lynorian> Eickmeyer: it was not in repos to begin with
<lynorian> and this is for the manual
<Eickmeyer> Ohh... I thought you were still talking about the inkscape issue.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [<lynorian> yeah I pulled an ECHAN], You mean a wxl? XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh, we renamed it now ;) XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We love you wxl
<wxl> yeah yeah yeah
<wxl> btw simon i noticed you never replied to the text i sent you recently >:)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's because that phone is currently a brick
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll get you my new (temporary) number
<wxl> there you go
<wxl> not i know what to get you for christmas
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Screw you XD
 * teward bricks @tsimonq2 's temporary phone 
<lynorian> tsimonq2: I hope I am not about to brick the manual
<teward> and by 'bricks' I mean I'mma hit it repeatedly with a brick :p
<guiverc> :)
<lynorian> tsimonq2: teward can you make sure the python3-sphinx-rtd-theme/ package is installed on the server otherwise we may have problems
<teward> remind me which server?
<teward> since i have a ton of them lol
<teward> and i am maintaining multiple here
<teward> lynorian: on the translations server?
<teward> or the CI server?
<lynorian> the one that hosts the manual
<lynorian> not sure which one that is sorry for being vague
<teward> pushed to the container named 'manual', I think that's where Simon wants stuff to land for the manual
<teward> @tsimonq2 time to confirm.
<teward> or i'll brick your phone more!
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [@teward001 that's broken], um... well this is CONFIGURED the only way possible.  if the redirection doesn't work that's a different issue.
<lynorian> this took a while and I am not quite finished but got it building locally
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 the problem is the international characters in the link
<lubot> <teward001> it's breaking the location handling.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 the problem is the international characters in the link], It didn't break it before :P
<Eickmeyer> wxl: Seems as though uniconvertor is abandonware and that there are better options out there for converting svg graphics to other formats. Such as... wait for it... gimp.
<wxl> oh jeez
<lynorian> I am about eod I woke up quite early comparitively but am running out of energy to work on multiple versions of the manual
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-03
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hi, I'm having a very strange issue in one of my test machine. Wifi and sound stopped working.
<wxl> does it persist on reboot?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tried with today live and same issue. I have dual boot with win xp, it works ok.
<wxl> huh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when y type sudo, nothing happens.
<wxl> O_O
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any ideas where to look? I alway forget where are the logs
<wxl> guiverc: you done any testing today?
<wxl>  /var/log
<wxl> or you could get systemd to give you logs
<guiverc> not lubuntu related  (about to finish one very soon)
<wxl> ok well make sure to check wifi/sound when you do
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: in var/log latest timestamp is from 31 march
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [It didn't break it before :P], well international characters are a pain in the ass, and I don't have the config you were using before because of someone's stupidity 😛
<lubot> <teward001> and I didn't write that config :P
<wxl> wth weird
<wxl> i've never heard of anything like that before!
<guiverc> okay i'll update iso & test on laptops later
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> wth weird], I thought I might have broke my installation, but with todays live is same issue.  MAYBE IS A KERNEL ISSUE
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (sorry for casp lock)
<wxl> but why that wouldn't log...... i don't get that
<wxl> if it's a kernel issue it should be an issue with other flavors so that might be something to try
<lubot> <kc2bez> Every startup or shutdown should generate log entries at the very least.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> if it's a kernel issue it should be an issue with other flavors so that mi …], just find date/time is wrong set. maybe that's the issue
<wxl> that shouldn't be so destructive but might explain the weird timestamps
<wxl> sudo, wifi, sound should all still work
<wxl> ssl would be hosed
<teward> @tsimonq2 wtfh you know what's stupid
<teward> apparently copy-paste breaks encodings :/
<wxl> you are?
<teward> wxl: I'mma taser you for that
<teward> in a specific area that is very uncomfortable
<wxl> too late, i already won the battle :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> you are?], yes
<teward> *sigh*
 * wxl pats teward's head
<teward> wxl: shush
<teward> had a long day
 * Eickmeyer sprinkles bacteria on whatever teward is eating
<teward> Eickmeyer: joke's on you i'm already eating bacteria.  Acidophilus-enhanced milk (because a gut bug)
<teward> so you're only HELPING me here
<Eickmeyer> Who said I was doing it maliciously? ;)
<teward> lol
 * teward injects more bacteria into Eickmeyer's yogurt
 * teward waits for more cottage cheese
<Eickmeyer> Om nom nom nom...
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 should work now, so shush.
<lubot> <teward001> stupid windows encoding copying with putty due to a full disk clone on my normal laptop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: https://pastebin.com/bKPZsENL
<lubot> <HMollerCl> abstract: [   60.096344] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000000
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's with dmesg
<wxl> oh wow
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any ideas on how/where to proceed?
<wxl> i'd start searching 
<wxl> starting maybe with launchpad
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that should be ubuntu?
<wxl> welllll it could be filed anywhere so i'd just search in launchpad
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I found some, but are form a year ago, not sure is same issue. I mean, I  blame kernel 5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will boot with another kernel and see
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, Kernel issue 4.19 work ok
<wxl> @tsimonq2: is it normal that we'd be getting a new kernel this late in the cycle???
<teward> wxl: AIUI, no, but that'd be a kernel team question...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: is it normal that we'd be getting a new kernel this late in the …], Yes
<teward> wait really?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've seen new kernels the day before release
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [I've seen new kernels the day before release], but a big change like 4 to 5?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [but a big change like 4 to 5?], Yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The bump from 4 to 5 was kind of arbitrary though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like teward's domain names *shot*
<teward> *shoots @tsimonq2 and then loots the body*
 * Eickmeyer read that as "... and then loses the body"
<lubot> <kc2bez> Tbf 5 has been in the dailies for a while. I have been running it on my main system and haven't had any issues to date. I have a laptop running it too that has been ok. Everyone's hardware reacts differently though.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [Tbf 5 has been in the dailies for a while. I have been running it on my main sys …], that's true, I haven't found a similar bug
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: any ideas agains with package to file the bug?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think is linux
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So wait, it works fine with 4.19 but breaks with 5.0?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you wanna have some fun you could Git bisect it. ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's not terribly complicated but it does require *some* knowledge
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you decide to go that route, you could report a precise bug and get some real action on it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [So wait, it works fine with 4.19 but breaks with 5.0?], yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [If you decide to go that route, you could report a precise bug and get some real …], If I had time to do it I would.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is the bug filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1822913
<lubot> <HMollerCl> On the weekend I disassembly the notebook, I thought it might be a problem with the physical switch, I broke it trying to fix it :(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (wifi switch)
<guiverc> wxl: fyi: thinkpad x201 & sl510 connected to 5ghz & 2.4ghz hidden wifi fine (respectively), sound & media keys all worked great
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [If you wanna have some fun you could Git bisect it. ;)], This git dissect should be done in the computer with problems or can it be done in anyone?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [This git dissect should be done in the computer with problems or can it be done …], The bisect can be done wherever, but it involves testing it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [The bisect can be done wherever, but it involves testing it], Mmm, I can't test it here but I could look some things. Any readings I could use? Or how to Google them?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)  https://git-scm.com/docs/git-bisect
<lubot> <HMollerCl> apparently is dupe of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1821564 there are the instructions for bisecting. As soon as I have time I will do it, but I think it will be no sooner than the weekend.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T36: Fix full disk encryption on BIOS systems.] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T36#355
<lynorian> did the python3-rtd-theme package get installed?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ``` … $ sudo apt -y install python3-rtd-theme … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree … Reading state information... Done … E: Unable to locate package python3-rtd-theme```
<lubot> <teward001> the python3-sphinx-rtd-theme was installed yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Actually
<lubot> <teward001> but not python3-rtd-theme
<lubot> <tsimonq2> python3-sphinx-rtd-theme is already the newest version (0.2.4-1).
<lubot> <teward001> i did it myself :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [the python3-sphinx-rtd-theme was installed yes], Jinx!
<lubot> <lynorian> oops sorry wrong package name just got up
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T36: Fix full disk encryption on BIOS systems.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T36#356
<teward> *gives @lynorian coffee*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T36: Fix full disk encryption on BIOS systems.] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T36#357
<lynorian> now comes the hard part for what builds the manual with the extension wxl told me about is I need this https://github.com/sphinxcontrib-versioning-ng/sphinxcontrib-versioning the PYPi version is broken with newer versions of sphinx
<teward> lynorian: are we saying that we have to install this manually/by-hand?
<lynorian> unfortaetnly
<teward> if the PyPI version is busted with newer sphinx what says the master branch works?
<lubot> <teward001> especially since its CI is failing perpetually
<lynorian> ugh I should have looked into that 
<lubot> <teward001> appveyor looks like its succeeding but its Travis setup is botched something nasty
<lubot> <teward001> not sure if code related CI failure or just Travis crap
<lynorian> teward: the travis seems like it isn't even checking the code in
<teward> yeah it does, but i also can't confirm later python compat beyond 3.5
<teward> the server has 3.6
<teward> so not sure if it's the Python version or the Sphinx version breaking
<teward> lynorian: i can TRY and install that manually if you want...
<lynorian> I only have it working locally
<lynorian> on   Installed: 3.6.7-1~18.10
<teward> that's 18.10
<teward> manual server is 18.04
<lynorian> understandable
<lynorian> I might need to find one of my 18.04 test installs and make sure it works
<teward> i don't think it works OOTB
<teward> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CrppwryTC5/
<lynorian> ouch
<teward> yep
<lynorian> sigh this is frustrating now I might need the other solution of read the docs hosting ... 
<teward> isn't RTD self-hostable?
<lynorian> teward:  it is but at the meeting remember elasticsearch stuff you don't want to set up?
<teward> you mean the stuff I might set up anyways?
<lubot> <lynorian> ok
<teward> if the other mechanism of manual building is not usable
<teward> i'll look into this
<teward> ES as a cluster can be *large* but if absolutely necessary I'll deploy it
<teward> *bookmarks RTD installation data for himself to smoke-test localy*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T37: Look into deploying RTD and its corresponding ES cluster to host Manual] teward (Thomas Ward) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T37
<teward> oops
<teward> that was supposed to be a private phab task xD
<teward> (there's an infra project on Phab that I've been using to track Infra related tasks)
<teward> so the only headache here is...
<teward> RTD uses Docker containers for its build envs
<lubot> <teward001> i'll need to tweak some container security settings to get the Docker parts installed
<lubot> <teward001> ES is a separate beast for search :/
<lubot> <teward001> but i'll look into that stuff once i'm home.
<lynorian> thanks teward
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker I have an installation of 22march adaily and pdf are opened by libreoffice, not qps.
<lubot> <teward001> @lynorian
<lubot> <teward001> got busy :/
<lubot> <teward001> will stab it this weekend though if I get the chance :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#373
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] rikmills (Rik Mills) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#375
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#376
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] rikmills (Rik Mills) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#377
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk which can we use instead of lxqt-sudo ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the .desktop says OnlyShowIn=LXQt; I don't know why it appear in kubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> oooo, It does'nt appear, is called by discover
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ???
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [@acheronuk which can we use instead of lxqt-sudo ?], Discover uses kdesu to raise privaleges on executing it. Previously it worked fine with just 'Exec = software-propertie-qt'
<lubot> <acheronuk> 'Exec = sudo software-propertie-qt' would probably not break
<lubot> <teward001> i assume yuo meant `Exec = sudo software-properties-qt` ;)
<lubot> <acheronuk> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> just to be clear. the .desktop doesn't appear in kubuntus menu right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If that's teh case, maybe the best option is to create 2 .desktops one w/o lxqt-sudo for kubuntu/discover and one only for lxqt with lxqt-sudo
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [just to be clear. the .desktop doesn't appear in kubuntus menu right?], No it doesn't. It would be good if it would.
<lubot> <acheronuk> But I'm not that fussed. I would prefer it actually launches. … Using just  `Exec = sudo software-properties-qt` should manage that for both of us with needing seperate desktop files
<lubot> <acheronuk> Ummm. maybe
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I've read that it's not a good idea to use sudo for GUI, or am I wrong?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [but I've read that it's not a good idea to use sudo for GUI, or am I wrong?], Pure sudo, yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Using policykit it's mostly fine
<lubot> <acheronuk> Muon is ok, as it doesn't use the .desktop file exec line to launch it. It kdesu's the binary path
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Using policykit it's mostly fine], so, the solution would be change lxqt-sudo for sudo in the .desktop?
<lubot> <teward001> I'm confused, does `pkexec` not exist here, or does it just not work for the needs?
<lubot> <teward001> (I forget :/)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Discover runs it with root
<lubot> <teward001> wow this daily Lubuntu VM I have is in dire need of updates...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [I'm confused, does pkexec not exist here, or does it just not work for this case …], $ pkexec software-properties-qt … qt.qpa.screen: QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display  … Could not connect to any X display.
<lubot> <teward001> you ran that on terminal right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [you ran that on terminal right?], yes
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [Discover runs it with root], via kdesu
<lubot> <teward001> did you try with alt+F2 ?
<lubot> <teward001> i'm assuming it won't work but...
<lubot> <teward001> you shouldn't use `sudo` for executing a GUI app
<lubot> <teward001> even via its desktop file
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [did you try with alt+F2 ?], how is this? you mean from tty? ctrl+alt+f2?
<lubot> <kc2bez> or lxqt-runner
<lubot> <teward001> ^ use that and test
<teward> in a non VM environment, lxqt-runner can be fast-run with Alt+F2
<teward> um...
<teward> is lxqt-sudo a thing?
<lubot> <kc2bez> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaa, I forgot, I alway chage it for Super_L+R
<teward> well...
<teward> in PURE THEORY
<teward> could we use lxqt-sudo ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward [<teward> could we use lxqt-sudo ?], it breaks discover in kubuntu
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^ that. Kubuntu doesn't have it.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [$ pkexec software-properties-qt … qt.qpa.screen: QXcbConnection: Could not connect …], IIRC, policykit needs to be told it is ok to use pkexec with the app 1st
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in lxqt-runner pkexec software-properties-qt does nothing
<teward> lol unattended upgrades is locking dpkg so I can't do things >.>
<teward> *kicks system*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if sudo is not an option, 2 .desktop files is the simplest solution
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk what should I use for kubuntu in OnlyShowIn=LXQt;
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or use a gui "sudo" that rule us all
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what about "sudo -i"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo -i software-properties-qt
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [@acheronuk what should I use for kubuntu in OnlyShowIn=LXQt;], OnlyShowIn=KDE;
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [OnlyShowIn=KDE;], thanks!
<lubot> <acheronuk> what are you calling the .desktop file?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> software-properties-qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is this https://git.launchpad.net/software-properties/tree/data/software-properties-qt.desktop.in
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when running software-properties-qt w/o root privileges (bypassing the control) "PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '//etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic'"
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#378
<lubot> <acheronuk> why would you run it without root?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> testing, software-properties-gtk is run w/o root
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it asks for root privileges when needed
<lubot> <kc2bez> Heyo, not sure how much longer I will have a network connection, do we have a meeting today?
<wxl> we're supposed to yes
<lubot> <kc2bez> Here is my paste.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Worked with @tsimonq2 on fixing the Trojita build that was failing in ci.  … Investigate BIOS full disk luks created https://phab.lubuntu.me/T36  … Issue reported upstream https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1099 … Here is some further information https://gitlab.com/cryptsetup/cryptsetup/blob/master/docs/v2.1.0-ReleaseNotes …
<lubot>  Investigate bringing swaps back. https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22 … I am not sure cala hasn't been written for swap files yet I didn't have any success. I was able to get a small swap partition and the selection for none or small worked too.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Fix full disk encryption on BIOS systems.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Bring those swaps back: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22
<lubot> <aptghetto> To run a GUI app with pkexec, you have to write a xml file and place it in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions and a running polkit agent
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Two meetings at once and I can't get to either atm :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Everyone else go first please
<lubot> <aptghetto> I am still learning C++ and wrote some comment about the encryption problem
<lubot> <aptghetto> That‘s all from my side
<wxl> feel free to fire at will ya'll :)
<Eickmeyer> wxl: Who's Will? willcooke?
 * wxl glowers at Eickmeyer 
<Eickmeyer> I'll see my way out.
<wxl> good idea :)
<wxl> I've really had nothing going on over here. Maybe after taxes are done I'll be able to breathe again. :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I wish you luck my friend.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm looking at the software-properties-qt problem w kubuntu, unless anyone has a better solution I think Ill have to make 2 .desktops
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's on my side
<wxl> is there some reason not to do the pkexec option?
<wxl> @lynorian @teward001 @aptghetto ???
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think aptghetto snuck his in there.
<wxl> oh yeah ok sorry i missed that being mixed with the conversation about pkexec
<lubot> <kc2bez> I agree, if we can get pkexec to work right that seems best.
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl what are your thoughts on LUKS on BIOS?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @kc2bez [I agree, if we can get pkexec to work right that seems best.], https://www.freedesktop.org/software/polkit/docs/0.105/pkexec.1.html
<wxl> @kc2bez i guess i don't feel bad about an unencrypted /boot
<lubot> <kc2bez> Cala doesn't currently support that though.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't feel bad about it either.
<wxl> oh, hm
<wxl> and based on this conversation it's looking like they're not very supportive of luks1 being an option
<lubot> <kc2bez> wondering if it might might not be better to disable it rather than ship it broken
<lubot> <kc2bez> The manual option would still be there.
<wxl> sigh
<lubot> <kc2bez> we could try to patch cala but that seems hacky.
<wxl> maybe we really should build cryptsetup with the luks1 option globally
<wxl> it SHOULD just make the default luks version 1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> maybe we really should build cryptsetup with the luks1 option globally], Wanna follow up with cyphermox?
<wxl> https://sparkylinux.org/forum/index.php/topic,2354.0/prev_next,next.html
<wxl> @tsimonq2 read above. we should probably hit it at the debian level.
<lynorian> sorry I mischedlued something else 
<wxl> although i note in there they say manjaro got around it by (as i hear the implication) using --type luks1
<lubot> <kc2bez> We could maybe do the same.
<wxl> @kc2bez i'm not sure where they make the change though?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm not 100 percent sure either but I would guess any call to `cryptsetup` would need it added.
<wxl> right.. which i'd kind of expect calamares to do and i don't think hacking calamares is necessarily ideal
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't disagree.
<lubot> <kc2bez> But Calamares didn't change cryptsetup so I can somewhat see their point too.
<wxl> oooh i wonder if neon is doing anything about this @kc2bez
<lubot> <kc2bez> Good point. I can download that later.
<guiverc> KDE Neon was to see if it supports encryption? or to see how?  If it's just to see if - I could download & try installing that if helpful.
<wxl> guiverc: both really. we'd need to check and make sure they're running the same version of cryptsetup, grub, and calamares as we are, for one, if it works
<guiverc> I can do the first (see if; I can apt-cache policy ... then report back, the 'how' (if it works) is likely beyond me though..
<wxl> all good. it's a start and a good go/no-go
<wxl> guiverc: please report back to @kc2bez
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for checking into it guiverc
<lynorian> good idea guiverc
<guiverc> kc2bez: i assume testing-edition? but they also offer unstable & developer - which is best (I've not used kde neon)
<guiverc> https://neon.kde.org/download
<wxl> the most bleeding edge one
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^^
<guiverc> :)
<wxl> er well hold on
<wxl> i'd actually say try testing. 
<lubot> <kc2bez> Testing makes sense.
<lynorian> soory for missing the meeting I did some more work on several applications on the manual
<lynorian> I added a screenshot for vlc prefrneces
<lynorian> did work on the prefrence dialogs of k3b and transmission
<lynorian> I added how to add watermarks to lowriter
<lynorian> went back and edited the install chapter for style
<lynorian> I worked on qpdfview and added stuff like how to open a copy of a current tab in a new tab which I have trouble beliving I did not have before such a useful feature
<wxl> wow watermarks cool
<lubot> <kc2bez> The rtd theme is super nice.
<lynorian> wxl that extension is not rally well maintained at all
<wxl> oh yeah it's beautiful
<wxl> that's a bummer
<lynorian> but glad that theme is well run
<lynorian> I think I might need teward help with multiple versions
<teward> i was pinged
<teward> whatcha need?
<wxl> multiple versions in the manual
<wxl> go fix it
<wxl> love you bye
<teward> i'm confused
<teward> i thought we had build problens
<teward> i thought we had build problems?
<wxl> I SAID LOVE YOU BYE
<wxl> :)
<teward> *pulls out a heavy plasma beam rifle*
<wxl> lynorian didn't mention anything about build problems....
<teward> wxl: well, the initial attempt to get the same utils that lynorian was using ended up not working out of the box on an 18.04 env
<wxl> hm
<teward> so i have been working on a RTD deployment "dry run" to see how much specs a basic thing will take
<teward> because of ES
<teward> getting RTD itself to run is easy
<teward> getting it to build?  Could be tricky (Docker inside LXD is ehhhh)
<teward> getting the searching working?  ES is a pain
<teward> lynorian: send me a list of exactly what you need.
<teward> i'm still beating the crap out of the test instance, LXD and Docker do not play nice together.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-05
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Wxl: To run a GUI app with pkexec, you have to write a xml file and place it in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions and a running polkit agent
<kc2bez> wxl: guiverc Neon testing uses ubiquity, no need to bother with that. I am downloading unstable now.
<guiverc> kc2bez - I don't see you in #kde-neon  :) .. I just got troubles with iso .. so got nowhere anyway..
<kc2bez> yeah, I should probably join over there to follow along. I got the testing booted in a vm, unstable is nearly downloaded.
<guiverc> i couldn't get it to boot on BIOS machine; I was just asking .... (no answer anyway) if they want me to report what I got; I will.. but it booted on my uefi thing, just not the bios d780 I prefer
<kc2bez> wxl: guiverc Automated LUKS partition isn't enabled in Neon unstable. It does have cala though. 
<kc2bez> FWIW the large (suspend) swap partition is default. It wants to create a 8.8 GB swap on my 8G VM.
<guiverc> :(   
<wxl[m]> Bah
<kc2bez> Indeed.
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 you got Debian friends we could get to compile cryptsetup with luks1 as default?
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: cyphermox is about it.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise I do have upload access to do it.
<tsimonq2> Although I would really much prefer to ask cyphermox before I do that :)
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/b9h6gh/disco_installing_the_kubuntudesktop_package/
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl @tsimonq2 ^^^
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1823306
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl @tsimonq2 I'm going to try to talk to the Discover developer to see if there is a way to have discover 'sed' out the 'lxqt-sudo' from the command it tries to execute if it finds it in there.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk if I can't upload it today I will this weekend
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is it normal that a programm call the .desktop instead of the direct the script?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [Is it normal that a programm call the .desktop instead of the direct script?], It doesn't. It parses it to find out what to run.
<lubot> <acheronuk> then runs that command using /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libexec/kf5/discover/runservice
<lubot> <acheronuk> Rather than harcoding the executable in Discover's code
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I see, I thought it was not used because of the notShow flag
<lubot> <acheronuk> Nope, it is very much used
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/discover.git/tree/libdiscover/backends/PackageKitBackend/PackageKitSourcesBackend.cpp?h=Plasma/5.15#n62
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Now I know. Kdesu is what you use?
<lubot> <acheronuk> Yes, which is why it works for Discover with just the plain Exec line we used to have.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will make 3..desktop files the prior qt a KDE and a lxqt
<lubot> <acheronuk> I'kk have to patch idscover then, otherwise I'll end up with 2 sources buttons
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [I'll have to patch discover then, otherwise I'll end up with 2 sources buttons], Do you have other idea?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If I make the qt to be shown in Kubuntu menu I have to add a "sudo" command before it, but if I make it, it will break discover
<lubot> <acheronuk> Don't worry about the Qt or KDE showing in the KDE menus. Not really needed.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [Don't worry about the Qt or KDE one showing in the KDE menus. Not really needed.], ok, but I will have to do 2 at leaste the normal qt for discover and a software-properties-lxqt.desktop to be shown in lxqt. Would that be ok?
<lubot> <acheronuk> That would work as long as the -qt one is just the plain Exec line as before
<lubot> <acheronuk> Discover won't know about software-properties-lxqt.desktop, so it's then just get one button for the plain -qt one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [That would work as long as the -qt one is just the plain Exec line as before], yes, that's the idea, leave the qt as before and make a -lxqt for lxqt (with lxqt-sudo) and if you want a -kde withe kdesu.
<lubot> <acheronuk> don't worry about the KDE for now. At this stage I'm happy with just unbreaking discover
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, anyone knows how to use bzr to branach from launchpad through a proxy?
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: what's what about luks1?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @cyphermox [<cyphermox> tsimonq2: what's what about luks1?], LUKS2 is now default with the new cryptsetup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's a problem because GRUB doesn't have support
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [mmm, anyone knows how to use bzr to branch from launchpad through a proxy?], anyone?
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl [anyone?], https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1039057/how-do-i-use-bazaar-with-a-http-proxy I think?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks, I have set the proxy .bashrc but it didn't work
<lubot> <teward001> did you source bashrc after setting it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what do you mean by source? I close the terminal and open it again
<lubot> <teward001> ah
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is what I hva en .bashrc #proxy … http_proxy=http://192.168.1.115:8080/ … https_proxy=http://192.168.1.115:8080/ … #export http_proxy
<lubot> <teward001> those two lines for http_proxy= should have `export ` before them
<teward> and https_proxy too of course
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [those two lines for http_proxy= should have export  before them], before? not after?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> #proxy … http_proxy=http://192.168.1.115:8080/ … https_proxy=http://192.168.1.115:8080/ … export http_proxy … export https_proxy
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it worked!!!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl [before? not after?], Either or, but you can condense it into `export VAR=VALUE`
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl treat the bashrc as a script - if you don't `export` the env var so it's usable by the entire env then `VAR=VALUE` is local only to the execution of that script and doesn't persist after it
<lubot> <teward001> so you have to `export` any value that you want used in the env that `source`'s `.bashrc` (`source ~/.bashrc` is done automagically at session load, but still :P)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk bzr branch of software-properties doesn't bring me the code, I have to get the code from git, the copy t to the bzr and then do the add, commit, push (to my launchpad)?
<lubot> <teward001> you do know LP supports git right...?  (Why do you need bzr again?)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [you do know LP supports git right...?  (Why do you need bzr again?)], cause couple of weeks @tsimonq2 told me to use bzr
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 ... why
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [@acheronuk bzr branch of software-properties doesn't bring me the code, I have t …], Its now in git: https://git.launchpad.net/software-properties
<lubot> <teward001> that's what i thought
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl in this case I think we can call Simon "wrong" in this case
<lubot> <acheronuk> Last commit in bzr = Moved to git at https://git.launchpad.net/software-properties … https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl so git it, not bzr
<lubot> <teward001> and slap @tsimonq2 with a rotting fish
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaja, what @tsimonq2 told me was before that commit
<lubot> <teward001> welllllll now it's in git
<lubot> <teward001> so git it
<lubot> <teward001> we'll still smack @tsimonq22
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [Its now in git: https://git.launchpad.net/software-properties], That wasn't the case when I was working with Hans
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@HMollerCl so git it, not bzr], Right
<lubot> * acheronuk shrugs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Right], and git push to lp:`~/software-properties/software-properties` or where?
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [That wasn't the case when I was working with Hans], well it is now so 😛
<lubot> <HMollerCl> git push lp:~/software-properties/software-properties didn't work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ssh: Could not resolve hostname lp: Temporary failure in name resolution … fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure if it's because of the proxy or not.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I have been able to push to github other code.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk @tsimonq2 do you know where I should push the code?
<lubot> <teward001> well
<lubot> <teward001> GH has FQDNs
<lubot> <teward001> `lp:` is shorthand
<lubot> <teward001> and that shorthand is hardcoded into bzr, not git
<lubot> <teward001> just to explain why you had the failure you did ;)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @teward001
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I should git to https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/software-properties/software-properties yhen?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> fatal: repository 'https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/software-properties/software-properties/' not found
<lubot> <acheronuk> @teward001 [and that shorthand is hardcoded into bzr, not git], You can set in .gitconfig … [url "git+ssh://yourlpname@git.launchpad.net/"] …    insteadof = lp:
<lubot> <acheronuk> But it would still fail, as only core-dev can push to the software-properties main project
<lubot> <acheronuk> You need to push to your own personal git, then propose a merge
<lubot> <acheronuk> e.g. git+ssh://yourlpusername@git.launchpad.net/~yourlpusername/software-properties
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks @acheronuk I'm uploading now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not sure how I propose a merge in git though
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://code.launchpad.net/~hmollercl/+git/software-properties here is the code
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I used to see that when using bzr, now I don't
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I see no merge option
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any ideas on how to propose merge?
<lubot> <teward001> you have to go back to the software-properties 'master' and then do the merge req from this branch
<lubot> <HMollerCl> AFAIK it's done form the branch to the master
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/+git/software-properties/+ref/ubuntu/master/+register-merge
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://launchpad.net/software-properties
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T15: Fix software-properties-qt under other DEs] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T15#379
<teward> wxl: NO SOUP FOR YOU unless you wake up and reply
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T38: Document ppa-britney] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T38
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T39: Add autopkgtest support to ppa-britney ] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T39
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-06
<lubot> <HMollerCl> just fyi, mi problem with kernel 5 is solved in 5.1.0-050100rc3-generic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when trying to clone lubuntu-default-settings warning: remote HEAD refers to nonexistent ref, unable to checkout.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [when trying to clone lubuntu-default-settings warning: remote HEAD refers to non …], That's expected
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just cd into it and git checkout ubuntu/disco
<lubot> <HMollerCl> cd into what? my lubuntu-default-settings dir is empty
<lubot> <HMollerCl> git clone https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings.git
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's what I'm cloning
<lubot> <acheronuk> or just add '-b ubuntu/disco" to your git clone line
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [or just add '-b ubuntu/disco" to your git clone line], ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [cd into what? my lubuntu-default-settings dir is empty], No it isn't
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It has .git in it :)
<lubot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk [or just add '-b ubuntu/disco" to your git clone line], i.e. checkout that branch when you clone
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [Just cd into it and git checkout ubuntu/disco], or this. your clone did not fail. just the checkout of a default master branch did. the folder is still a git repo, but you just need to cd into it and checkout a valid branch
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @acheronuk
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 remember to merge the fix for kubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just woke up :)
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [I just woke up :)], 11 am? Lazy lazy lazy..... :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [11 am? Lazy lazy lazy..... :P], Yeah yeah :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSe630804cd2f6: Set tap to click as default for touchpad] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSe630804cd2f6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSa66c6d009f49: Set tap to click as default for touchpad] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSa66c6d009f49
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-07
<wxl> oh no not tap to click as default
<wxl> oh well i guess i'm in the minority
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is easy to turn off in the settings now.
<lynorian> wxl this is one reason why I need multiple versions of the manual for how to disable that
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS9abf2ba92142: modify changelog] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS9abf2ba92142
<lynorian> wxl I think there was someone with an abomintion of a touchpad that you have to tap to click
<wxl> you HAVE to?
<wxl> i'd throw that thing so far.....
<lynorian> at least that was what I read their message as
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [It is easy to turn off in the settings now.], but it's a strange name it has "asingle click to activate items"
<lubot> <kc2bez> I agree it is strangely worded.
<wxl> someone enterprising should fix that upstream
<lynorian> Doesn't that phrase appear in openbox settings
<wxl> i hope not
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.8/keyboard_and_mouse.html nope it is in keyboard in mouse
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/
<tsimonq2> I'm going to start writing out some packaging fundamentals.
<tsimonq2> The eventual goal is to be able to give it to any kind of contributor to get them up to speed.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> The eventual goal is to be able to give it to any kind of contributor …], I sent the parsed wiki to you, hope it helps
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#399
<lubot> <HMollerCl> question, the update-notifier/upgrader should do a upgrade or full-upgrade? The only differece is that full-upgrade can also removes packages
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [question, the update-notifier/upgrader should do a upgrade or full-upgrade? The …], full-upgrade
<lubot> <tsimonq2> imo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 did Chih-Hsuan Yen talk to you about libreoffice and lxqt? see this https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=123595 at the end
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, I didn't see that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm going to be honest, I haven't been following this much
<wxl> oooh i hadn't noticed there are now multiple graphics controllers in virtualbox
<wxl> @HMollerCl though i think, in general, it would be wise to use upgrade, i think @tsimonq2 is right that full-upgrade is what the default is. for example, the warning with pre-release versions that "Updates…would remove critical Ubuntu components" suggests a full-upgrade https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#401
<tsimonq2> wxl, @HMollerCl, @kc2bez, et. al: Thoughts on this? https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1673#issuecomment-480556692
<ubot93> Issue 1673 in lxqt/lxqt "Update SAL_USE_VCLPLUGIN in startlxqt so that users can open files easily in Libreoffice" [Open]
<wxl> i don't think we have much of a practical choice @tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> What do you mean?
<wxl> i mean we have a choice between accepting gtk3 or something broken, essentially
<tsimonq2> Yeah, good point.
<tsimonq2> I just wanted a second opinion.
<wxl> i kind of feel like that's not an opinion so much as an acceptance of reality XD
<tsimonq2> ^^
<lubot> Sanish_Patil was added by: Sanish_Patil
<wxl> this is fun https://bugs.launchpad.net/lxqt/+bug/1823416
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1823416 in lxqt-session (Ubuntu) "lxqt-session allocates memory for process output never read" [Undecided, Triaged]
<tsimonq2> holy
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> Thanks wxl.
<wxl> it was originally found from people playing games and/or using wine so naturally upstream was pointing the finger that way
<tsimonq2> hah
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> it would be a really nice day when they could just be nice
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA3c2b2d01c101: Add sddm.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA3c2b2d01c101
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> wxl, @HMollerCl, @kc2bez, et. al: Thoughts on this? https://github.co …], Looks like you got a handle on this with wxl. I agree the working option seems like the best one.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> wxl, @HMollerCl, @kc2bez, et. al: Thoughts on this? https://github.co …], Yes it is. I remove libreoffice-kde5 from seed yesterday
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is D2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Remove libreoffice-kde5 because his file picker doesn't add file extension: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That will leave gtk3 as default
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker I have an installation of 22march daily and pdf are opened by d …], Noted.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: in this bug you said you were going to git bisect to try to find the problem. my problem is i can't reproduce it, at least not on a vm. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1782984
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1782984 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM freezes with Assertion `!xcb_xlib_threads_sequence_lost' failed when clicking on a file or folder in 18.04" [Critical, Triaged]
<guiverc> i see two bug reports from scott.c.jacobs (#1823569 & #1773610) - i could (a) download beta & test it to 'confirm' but wouldn't that still need (b) re-test on current daily to be useful   -- i'll look at this when I can in (b), and only do (a) if I cannot find issue in (b) - i'm currently mostly-zombie so will be later today  [the older one i've also documented too i believe]
<wxl> i can confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares/+bug/1823569
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1823569 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 19.04 beta -  SegFault from manual partitioning when 'Edit' clicked on with no partition selected" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> basically, pick a partition, click edit, hit ok, then WITHOUT SELECTING A PARTITION AGAIN, click edit → crash
<wxl> uhhh can't run apport-collect because python3-launchpadlib is not in live.. know any reason for that @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> The crash stuff has been noted in #calamares but I haven't actually experienced it myself. I think that is one of the things holding the next release.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: in this bug you said you were going to git bisect to try to fin …], But @HMollerCl can
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> uhhh can't run apport-collect because python3-launchpadlib is not in live. …], Go ahead and add it
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5ee040a2c782: Update libreoffice version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5ee040a2c782
<piercedwater> hello
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hello
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Working on some icons for Lubuntu 20.10 LTS
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Terminal emulator: https://imgur.com/a/LxAwCKW
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <RikMills> Does your calamares do full disk encryption?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It has the capability to do so
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @RikMills
<lubot> <kc2bez> @RikMills [Does your calamares do full disk encryption?], Yes, boot is encrypted along with the rest of the drive using LUKS. There is a tick box on the erase disk option for encryption.
<lubot> <RikMills> Found it :)
<lubot> <aptghetto> It uses LUKS1 and no LVM
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^^
<lubot> <RikMills> Right. I was taking with Neon, and it was said switch to cala would lose full disk encryption. So not the case to a limited degree
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I guess we need to develop a video for Focal
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @tsimonq2
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I hope it is fine
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @MichaelTunnell
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> Overall I think this is good and I like the music choice on this version much better. I do think it can be improved though … The second box of text should be reversed. Dark text and outlines instead of the light approach like the first one was. … The Lubuntu logo in the beginning looks jammed in like it's squished. … The powere
<lubot> d by part looks out of place, like maybe have it behind the galaxy that the LXQt logo sits on and then have to LXQt logo.
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah, I guess I'll remake the video
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> Sorry
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> It's fine :)
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I'm gonna use Lightworks this time
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I used Davinci Resolve Studio last time
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> Hmm alright :)
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> 🤜                   🤛 … Social distancing first bump ^^
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> 😀
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> I also suggest "for the people, by the people" instead of the reverse order. … I would also put "Community Developed" in front of that to signify what is meant
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Ah, thanks for your suggestions :)
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> 😎🍄
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> 😁
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Thanks
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Uh oh
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> I by mistake began to install it again
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Crashed and won't start
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Will try Premiere Pro
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> since I have a Zenbook Duo running Windows along with my Linux workstation
<wxl> oh sometimes i can't help but laugh https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/after-fresh-install-diff-not-found/867
<wxl> @HMollerCl you have any idea why libreoffice-core-nogui is being installed? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/471763019/buildlog_ubuntu_focal_amd64_lubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> if anyone saw the complainy discourse post about the calamares bug here's what the next step is https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1334
<RikMills> wxl: the libreoffice situation is being sorted
<wxl> k thx
<RikMills> a new libreoffice that fixes the depends should be building
<RikMills> all flavour ISOs crashed and burned
<RikMills> LP: #1869652
 * RikMills pokes the bot
<RikMills> ok https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/ubuntu-mate
<RikMills> that failed as well
<kc2bez> bug 1869652
<RikMills> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869652
<kc2bez> what up bot?
<kc2bez> nuked that too I guess
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl you have any idea why libreoffice-core-nogui is being installed …], maybe becasue "? Unknown dependency libreoffice-core-nogui (= 1:6.4.2-0ubuntu2) by libreoffice-base-core"
<wxl> @HMollerCl sorry to wake you up it's all good :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jaja, ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> btw, I tested lo 7.0 master 21mar build and the cairo issue is solved
<wxl> cool
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [maybe becasue "? Unknown dependency libreoffice-core-nogui (= 1:6.4.2-0ubuntu2) …], the nogui packages are in universe, and the main ones are in main, which makes germinate freak!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> both packages are handled by the same team?
<lubot> <RikMills> they are produced by the same sourc
<lubot> <RikMills> not all binaries produced from a source in main have to be in main
<lubot> <RikMills> which is a bit mind bending!
<lubot> <RikMills> at first
<lubot> <RikMills> anyway, the libreoffice building now is meant to fix it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL51569ce0c17a: Update firefox-screenshot.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL51569ce0c17a
<lubot> <lynorian> Rudra The command line typo is fixed in the master branch and is set to be fixed for 20.04 I can't really cherry pick that fix that easily
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae38cd78a9a8: Update prefrenceshome.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae38cd78a9a8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL449a6c1a7ae2: Update firefox-downloads.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL449a6c1a7ae2
<kc2bez> @lynorian I can confirm our earlier conversation. When using Rufus in Windows selecting NTFS results in a install failure. Rufus and Fat32 proceed without issue. 
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe9b084d8b285: Update qpdfview.pdf] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe9b084d8b285
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL55eec698aaa2: Update qpdfview-print.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL55eec698aaa2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3f5a098875f5: Update featherpad.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3f5a098875f5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL042a2f303b9e: Update Featherpad-spellcheck.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL042a2f303b9e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7d1a7a0f09f: Fix spelling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7d1a7a0f09f
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @tsimonq2
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200331)
<lubot> AnierinB was added by: AnierinB
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60706e380973: Update ark-prop.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60706e380973
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbcad2e9512df: Update ARK.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbcad2e9512df
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-01
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> pls can someone help me to install anaconda on lubuntu? i tried soo many ways but all are in vain
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Bright Nukpese [pls can someone help me to install anaconda on lubuntu? i tried soo many ways bu …], Why would you want to install Anaconda?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I might be thinking of something different but isn't that the Fedora installer?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Either way, that's a question more oriented for the support channel :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, you are correct @tsimonq2
<wxl> i think they may be referring to the data science package
<wxl> https://www.anaconda.com/distribution/
<wxl> see also https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anaconda_(Python_distribution)
<wxl> it's python/r 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4b86b9425082: Update file-prop.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4b86b9425082
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6db6197c0c31: Update file-prop-perms.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6db6197c0c31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL42caa3f46f3e: Update bulk-rename.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL42caa3f46f3e
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> @tsimonq2 [I might be thinking of something different but isn't that the Fedora installer?], Ok does Fedora also works like anaconda?
<lubot> <aptghetto> The installer of Fedora is called Anaconda. … But there is also a framework based on Python and R for statistics, which is what you mean? It has also a good documentation, where the installation is explained.
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> @aptghetto [The installer of Fedora is called Anaconda. … But there is also a framework based …], 👍
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf93ec930db44: Update split_view.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf93ec930db44
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> (Photo, 1280x1000) https://i.imgur.com/A0I3ZCD.jpg so this is where am stucked
<lubot> <aptghetto> I think, the message is quite clear. … Either remove the existing directory or update the existing installation. … I guess you can just remove the directory and retry the installation
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> how can i
<lubot> <lynorian> is the directory empty from the command line is rmdir
<lubot> <aptghetto> Open pcmanfm-qt and delete the folder
<lubot> <lynorian> or just pcmanfm that would work in 18.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Bright Nukpese [pls can someone help me to install anaconda on lubuntu? i tried soo many ways bu …], I have anaconda spyder  installed on my system, what's your problem?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you download a bash .sh and run it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://www.anaconda.com/distribution/
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been updated (20200401)
<lubot> <lynorian> ! [remote rejected]   master -> master (unpacker error) … error: failed to push some refs to 'ssh://git@phab.lubuntu.me/source/manual.git'        what does this mean?
<lubot> <lynorian> error: remote unpack failed: unable to create temporary object directory
<lubot> <aptghetto> Maybe some infra problem?
<wxl> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/24114676/git-error-failed-to-push-some-refs-to
<wxl> oh but
<wxl> hold on
<wxl> @teward001 helpppppppp
<wxl> i think we're at 100% disk usage
<lubot> <lynorian> I hope I have not filled infra disk up with screenshots
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 helpppppppp], give me a moment to check
<lubot> <teward001> in the middle of something for my actual paying job 😜
<wxl> sigh ditto :(
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> @😏
<wxl> you still nee something?
<wxl> need i mean
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> i just need where to download anaconda 32 bit
<wxl> it looks like they don't offer it
<wxl> you can go complain to anaconda about it :)
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> sorry did you say they dont offer 32 bit package
<wxl> no, they don't. 64 bit only. it's clearly on their download page
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> @wxl [<wxl> no, they don't. 64 bit only. it's clearly on their download page], i see so
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> that made me to roam all sites
<wxl> why do you think you need 32 bit?
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> only to find hashes to download
<wxl> huh?
<lubot> <Bright Nukpese> @wxl [<wxl> why do you think you need 32 bit?], apparently anyway
<wxl> by the way you're on the wrong channel for support
<wxl> !support
<ubot93> For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
<lubot> <franksmcb> The beta looks really well done and polished. On bare metal and qemu (Dan had me enable Compton). Great job!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks @franksmcb
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-02
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb65467072e3: Update detiailed-list.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb65467072e3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0d51c1dbe11b: Update filesearch.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0d51c1dbe11b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa7176d29bb39: Update search-file-type.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa7176d29bb39
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa078771a0fde: Update pcmanfm-content.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa078771a0fde
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeffd36968687: Update find-files-prop.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeffd36968687
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f0e70af4ecd: Update pcmanfm-qt-prefrences.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f0e70af4ecd
<irsu> Hello
<irsu> Is this the place to report bugs in Lubuntu 20.04?
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Yup
<guiverc> filing a bug report using `ubuntu-bug <package>` would probably be better
<guiverc> irsu, https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<irsu> I found 2 bugs. 1: The background for the desktop is still for 19.10, and 2, I can see the mouse when the screensaver is running.
<ubot93> Bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical, In Progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<guiverc> the background being 19.10 is expected; the 20.04 wallpapers have been selected; but we've only received 4 of the 7 hires images so not packaged yet
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-03
<lubot> <lynorian> Hah on bug 1
<lubot> <lynorian> I mean yes I really hope the packaging gets done soon so I can take screenshots of stuff that needs the desktop for the manual like the runner
<lubot> <kc2bez> I know I am getting nervous too.
<lubot> <lynorian> Also is the slideshow for calamares going to be changed?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I hadn't planned on it. I don't really have anything ready to change it with.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am not that artistic. :(
<guiverc> I haven't chased up yet (wallpapers), but I was considering another PM later today.. 
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is probably a good idea guiverc
<lubot> <kc2bez> I appreciate your help.
<guiverc> fyi:  uploading photos to https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1lAKlf_uY3LuSYp5PjbZhsalybVjuL0FN?usp=sharing   (not all there yet.. but no response with main/chosen wallpaper yet sorry lynorian)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks Chris, I got your email.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5d514e3ce2a9: Update pcmanfm-qt-display-tab.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5d514e3ce2a9
<guiverc> I'll download the github link one we have (via link i noticed late) & add that, so they're all same place.  filename names were not changed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL03b761f753de: Update pcmanfm-qt-user-interface.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL03b761f753de
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks. I can fix up the file names.
<guiverc> that is what I have thus far (the render-1.jpg was from Hudstock's provided github link).
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL53698146df9a: Update prefrences-thumnail.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL53698146df9a
<lubot> <kc2bez> Keep me posted how you make out after another PM.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALea2cef2efad3: Update prefrencesvolume.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALea2cef2efad3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALac9dc2613cd4: Update pcmanfm-advanced-pref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALac9dc2613cd4
<lubot> <AnierinB> Any possible way to include Android udev rules by default?  … https://github.com/M0Rf30/android-udev-rules
<lubot> <AnierinB> It'd be a nice trait to have. I personally only use lubuntu and it's such a pain having to configure on every installation. I'd appreciate it a lot
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf77226d2e5a6: Update edit-bookmarks.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf77226d2e5a6
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Beta] has been marked as ready
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> Beta ISO needs to be uploaded to cdimage.ubuntu.com
<guiverc> @Rudra Bali, beta iso is available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20200401/focal-desktop-amd64.iso  (beta is just a daily image of a set date)
<guiverc> I got that address from iso.qa.ubu or http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/411/builds (then Lubuntu)
<lubot> <Rudra Bali> @guiverc [<guiverc> @Rudra Bali, beta iso is available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubunt …], 👍
<lubot> <rs2009> Ubuntu Testing Week (included Lubuntu) https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-20-04-testing-week/15043
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> someone want to try pulling in a patch to fix qterminal settings windows? …], I have uploaded a patched qterminal to my PPA https://launchpad.net/~apt-ghetto/+archive/ubuntu/ppa-test-lubuntu  … But the patch is huge and my knowledge little, so it might introduce more bugs than benefits
<wxl> @aptghetto when i have a chance to breathe (maybe this weekend) i can take a look
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: i need you in canonical-sysadmin to OK a change
<wxl> @teward001 no you don't. slow on the uptake, bub. 
<lubot> <teward001> ERR:LAG
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: thanks by the way
<lubot> <teward001> sorry to ask you guys to approve things WITHOUT me making RT tickets but in this case i need it done before I can do the LetsEncrypt cert
<lubot> <teward001> and i have to rejigger things :P
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> @aptghetto when i have a chance to breathe (maybe this weekend) i can take …], No need to hurry. You prefer a Revision or just the PPA?
<wxl> @aptghetto either is fine
<jphilips> hi guys. just wanted to reminder you guys to put out something about the beta or testing week to get the word out to your audience and benefit from the publicity that is being generated
<jphilips> guiverc posted it on discourse, but something on the blog would be great and you can link to it from twitter and facebook and other flavors will retweet and share it
<jphilips> tsimonq2, wxl: ^^^
<wxl> kc2bez: is that something you might have a chance to help with?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can probably do that in a couple of hours.
<wxl> thx
<jphilips> here is the announcement google doc that guiverc prepared for the team to finalize - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BY2S9-A5jz8iU2KJ6OZ4mK4iBsidb_TA_BOho7J-xKY/edit
<jphilips> kc2bez: ^^^
<jphilips> @kc2bez: ^^^
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1246169816874057729?s=20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL447b3176b13d: Update Kcalcpref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL447b3176b13d
<jphilips> @kc2bez: thanks for that
<lubot> <kc2bez> You are welcome jphilips
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb11ae3bd981d: Update execute_file.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb11ae3bd981d
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-04
<lubot> <teward001> whoever uses the CI system for Lubuntu...
<lubot> <teward001> ...need you to check https://ci.lubuntu.me/ and make sure it all looks OK
<lubot> <teward001> if it looks okay and operational and such
<lubot> <teward001> then it's up and running on its new home on my cluster here
<lubot> <teward001> and I can free up a ton of space on the lubuntu main infra box
<lubot> <teward001> plugin updates in progress because of a lot of XSS vulns
<lubot> <teward001> who here uses the CI though
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-05
<guiverc> I just noticed we don't have a BETA announcment on lubuntu.me/blog/  (we have one for 19.10); i did create a modified beta text for discourse which I never used (looked too similar to my pre-beta one so decided not to post it)
<lubot> <kc2bez> guiverc , I never created anything. Sorry. If you want me to post what you have I can do that.
<guiverc> thanks Dan, I'll look at whatever I did shortly (I'll finish a askubu lub18.04 floppy first)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok. thanks Chris.
<guiverc> kc2bez, it's at the top of https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BY2S9-A5jz8iU2KJ6OZ4mK4iBsidb_TA_BOho7J-xKY/edit
<The_LoudSpeaker> oh god! it is april 5, we are in beta freeze!
<lubot> <rs2009> Yup
<The_LoudSpeaker> I haven't completed half the tasks I planned to.
<lubot> <rs2009> :)
<lubot> <rs2009> Uh oh
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 lets keep jenkins for hold now, I did read half of what you asked me to. But lets get merges that are stuck first. Shall we?
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^cc: @RikMills can you take a look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83 ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Merge from debian unstable.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D83
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> ^cc: @RikMills can you take a look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/ …], perhaps later, but I would not depend on it
<The_LoudSpeaker> sare. have a look hen you are free. meanwhile I will checkout other merges.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl wake up!! it is beta time!
<The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 you around?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 you around?], Hi
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am looking at compton-conf, The report says there were errors while merging. But doesn't specify where is the conflict.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<The_LoudSpeaker> hiii. :) 
<The_LoudSpeaker> I forgot the command to check for ">>>>>" marks in all files under current directory. think you can help?
<The_LoudSpeaker> :P
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, check your phab notifs. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay
<The_LoudSpeaker> nvm
<The_LoudSpeaker> got the commad
<The_LoudSpeaker> *command
<The_LoudSpeaker> grep 
<The_LoudSpeaker> *facepalms*
<The_LoudSpeaker> but I still don't find any file with ">>>>>" marks. wonder what exactly is the conflict.. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> ERR: Can't clone compton-conf
<The_LoudSpeaker> no rights?
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @tsimonq2
<The_LoudSpeaker> I changed key pair. Even then same error.
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ teward bhaiya plss help
<lubot> <rs2009> Ah, we're speaking Hindi here :)
<lubot> <rs2009> or Hinglish, to be accurate
<The_LoudSpeaker> I can't clone any repo from phab.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Quiet sure not a problem from my side.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @rs2000 noo. Only I am allowed to call people bhaiya here. ;)
<lubot> <rs2009> Yeah :)
<lubot> <rs2009> rs2009
<lubot> <rs2009> not rs2000
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 YOU
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Did you restart Phab daemons?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think he did yesterday. not sure.
<lubot> * tsimonq2 throws a shoe or 10 at @teward001
<lubot> <rs2009> :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can't login to notes either.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Interesting
<lubot> <kc2bez> obviously less important
<lubot> lericony was added by: lericony
<lubot> <teward001> notes I dont know about.  but phab I can poke if Simon didnt
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Uff I changed keys at phab and launchpad for no reason then.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Probably didn't hurt :)
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 Phab daemons and Phab SSH running now.  Took some work to make it happen though
<lubot> <teward001> stupid systemd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL104a42c8194d: Update obconfdesktop.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL104a42c8194d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2f8fcc240140: Update obconf-margins.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2f8fcc240140
<lubot> <kc2bez> Looks like you got it @teward001 ^
<lubot> <teward001> yep
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thank you very much.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa5e61bab0192: Update icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa5e61bab0192
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL96ba7fb89801: Update transmission-prop.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL96ba7fb89801
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL324ba6ec75f0: Update transmiisoon-prop-file.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL324ba6ec75f0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL279681f380c7: Update transmission-prop.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL279681f380c7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL30049282340f: Update startup-iso-open.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL30049282340f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL64553d9065c3: Update statup-disk-creator.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL64553d9065c3
